# Citadel of the Iron Crown - Burglars in Mirkwood



## Dlsharrock (Apr 27, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC Introduction]*The Third Age of the Sun*, and long have the sons of _Numenore _struggled against the tides of evil. _The Witch King of Angmar_, Lord of the Nazgul, holds dominion in the north and threatens the diminishing kingdom of _Arnor_. He seeks an end to the age of Men.

In the south, _King Umbardicil of Gondor_ battles to maintain his country's borders against the barbarian hordes and especially the _Wainriders of Rhun_. _The Dwarfs of Moria_ have vanished, and the _Elves of Lorien_, _Rivendell _and _Belfallas _are enshrined, unwilling or unable to help the ailing Dunedain.

Moreover, something evil stirs in the shadows of Mirkwood...

Welcome to The Citadel of the Iron Crown (previously Eve of Mirkwood), Dlsharrock's 3.5ed D&D game set in Tolkien's Middle-Earth. Included in this all new shiny intro post are some of the more useful aspects of the OOC thread, along with an overview of the setting and a map of the region we'll be playing in. Enjoy![/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Links]The OOC Thread
Binder_Fred and renau1g's pre-game IC thread
One Wiki To Rule Them All, The LotR wikipedia (for reference)
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=List of PCs/NPCs]In alphabetical order:
*Binder_Fred* - _Baran the dwarf_, foreman of the logging camp, responsible for the day to day running of affairs.
*Fenris* - _Thalion_ the Sindar Elven druid, of mysterious background and calling, he dwells in Mirkwood.
*NPC* - _Gellion_ a young orphan who idolises Thalion.
*NPC* - _Granthan_ in charge of administration, diplomacy and trade with Lake Town. 
*Necro_Kinder* - _Aurvandil, Son of Erentil_, disenfranchised knight of Gondor and heir to a long line of unseated Gondor knights.
*Redclaw* - _Aerec, Son of Shild_, Eotheod horse master, prized in the logging camp for his knowledge and expertise in all matters equine.
*Renau1g *- _Ulfang the barbarian_, troubled refugee from Rhovanion who has long sought solace in the bottom of a bottle, and whose newfound courage to face the world is thanks in part to his discovery of a new life in the logging camp.
*Shayuri* - _Aranel Amandil_, Elven ranger/scount multiclass. Native of Mirkwood and watcher of Men's affairs (particularly their harvesting of the trees of Mirkwood).
NPCs
*Belly the dog* - hound companion to Baran.[/SBLOCK]
_The thrush espies the world from afar and above, an expanse of woodland from horizon to horizon, a sea of swaying green, though in this dusk the colour is more of muddy hues and a deep darkness there dwells in the heart of the trees. The bird glides 'neath emerging stars, then drops on a falling thermal, a breeze ruffling his wings and tail feathers. He banks aside and down like a dart toward islands of stone rising from the swell of trees; mountains, and they rise up to meet him amid the green. On their shoulders a tributary stream, a waterfall and tranquil pool where oft before the thrush has bathed and sung.

He drops unseen and alights on the branch of a tree just short of the rushing falls, where he surveys now the realm of Men. A camp hidden within the mountains, a place of sturdy wooden huts and canvas tents. The buildings stand on platforms raised against the steepness, while all about stand stumps of trees and debris. The tents are upon the banks of the river, and from them come palls of smoke and the smell of cooking food. Groups of Men gather hereabouts, surrounding pots and spits, or speaking softly in the shadows, the glowing embers of their pipes and bonfires casting light across their beards and whiskers.

At the heart of the camp is a round hut made of stone with a thatched roof and a skewed chimney. A light flickers in one window and from within comes the sound of voices. The thrush watches as five shapes, dark and fell, creep across the camp then sneak one by one through an open window at the rear of the building._

Baran and Ulfang have been talking and drinking in Baran's hut. Of late, Baran has become a lender of ears to the barbarian, a troubled refugee from the southern lands of Rhovanion where evil Men are reducing a once thriving realm to dust and shadow. Suddenly there comes a crash and the sound of cursing voices from a room at the rear of Baran's hut. In a flash the pair are on their feet and through a small wooden door at the back of the room. 

They are just in time to see five figures, each dressed in black, scrambling through the window. Caught unawares and unnarmed, the Dwarf and Man race across the room in an effort to snatch the trailing leg of the last burglar. But their hands fall on empty air and the intruders escape. 

Outside, a cry goes up and several workers at the camp are alerted to the five black clad figures dashing toward the fringe of trees. By the time Baran and Ulfang have emerged from the hut the burglars are gone, melted back into the dark envelope of Mirkwood.

The means and purpose of the five is a mystery, though before he gave chase Baran noticed one thing missing from his possessions. The parchment of his fathers, a meagre heirloom brought forth from the halls of Moria, has been torn from its place upon the wall. One half still remains, hanging defiled from the uppermost wooden roller, attached well enough to the stone to resist the clumsy grasp of a burglar. The other half is gone.





[SBLOCK=Setting Details]
*General Setting Details*
We're playing our game in the _Third Age of the Sun_, 1874, some six hundred years before the events of _The Hobbit_, though the location is much the same now as it was in that book with the exception of certain chronological events. Mirkwood has recently become a place of evil, thanks to the presence of 'The Necromancer' in Dol Guldur, a tower on the western fringe of the woods. The Lonely Mountain is yet to become the realm of Dwarfs and Dale is yet to suffer the arrival of Smaug. Indeed, Dale and Lake Town to the south in Esgaroth, are still thriving towns, both seats of power in their own right.

The region around Mirkwood is inhabited by Northmen known variously as Beornings, Eotheod horsemen (precursors to the Rohirrim nation), Lake Men of Lake Town in Esgaroth, Dale Men from the town of Dale in the shadow of the Lonely Mountain and Woodsmen from Mirkwood itself. Other Men who live hereabouts include Rhovanians from the great tracts of wilderness stretching east of Mirkwood. This region is currently oppressed by the barbarian Wain Riders, who contol most of the major settlements and systematically pillage and bully the minor ones.

Elves also live in the area, most notably the Sindar Elves of King Thranduil who inhabit the north of the forest itself. Their kingdom used to extend all the way down to the Brown Lands, but since the forest became a place of evil they have been forced north to live a restricted existence beyond the Mirkwood Mountains.

Many great nations exist in Middle-Earth at this time. Gondor is diminished but still retains control of much of the southern civilised lands. Arnor still stands to the far West, though here the Men of Dunedain fight an ongoing struggle for survival and many of their major cities have been reduced to ruin. The cause of this is the Witch King who resides in Angmar, a mountain enveloped realm and home to most of the raw evil infesting Middle-Earth outside of Mirkwood. Moria is a major Dwarf domain and at this time houses most of the dwarfs of Middle-Earth. Its doors are closed to ousiders and the Dwarfs, who rarely venture outside, fear the world above ground may soon be conquered fully by an allegiance between the Necromancer and the Witch King, both seats of power encasing Moria as pincers of evil.

Lothlorien is the Noldor Elven enclave east of the Misty Mountains and there are other Elf lands such as Belfalas, the Gulf of Lune (home of the Falathrim and the famed Elven shipwright Cirdan) and Rivendell, home of Elrond, an Elf of old and keeper of The High Pass.

Mordor, once the realm of Lord Sauron, lies largely empty and abandoned by the orcs and goblins of that banished evil. Long has it been since Isildur, son of Elindil the High King of Gondor, cut the One Ring from Sauron's finger and smote his ruin upon the battlefield of Dagorlad. The One Ring is thought destroyed, or lost, nevertheless, Isildur's heirs fear it not, for there are greater evils massing and greater threats.

Chief among these are the barbarian hordes of Rhovanion, Wainriders, charioteers and thugs who have raped, pillaged and burned their way across the settled lands of the east and enslaved all who fall  under their rule. To the south also dwells the threat of barbarian Men, dark of skin and mind, Men who fear no force for good and would see the downfall of the last great nations in Middle-Earth.

*The Logging Camp*
In Mirkwood Mountains lies the starting point setting for our game, the logging camp of Brethilost (so named by the Elves of Mirkwood, meaning 'tree town'). The camp stands upon the slope of the mountain side where the falls of Dôlanthir create a short, fast running river stretching from the fringe of Mirkwood to the southern end of Lake Esgaroth. The camp harvests trees from the woods, works them into manageable logs then sends them down river to Lake Town where they are used for building, firewood and so on. A number of the logs will also end up in Dale where they are used primarily for firewood in heating the furnaces and ovens of the town and keeping the residents warm during winter.

The camp is roughly circular, strewn over an area of about 60,000sqft, and consists of sturdy, wood frame tents (most of these set up alongside the river and around the perimeter of the camp) and large wooden buildings constructed on stilted platforms or, more rarely, on stone foundations. Movement in Brethilost consists of either trekking uphill, scrambling down, or tracking sideways along the steep slope. There are odd areas of flat ground, but most of these are reserved for storing or working logs.

At the heart of the camp is a large circular kitchen and eating shack, one of only four permanent buildings, alongside which stands a chuck wagon and its associated canvas awnings. The other three permanent buildings are the forge and furnace with its tall stone chimney, the foreman's hut, and the stables where work horses and one or two riding horses are housed.

During the winter months large iron stoves are used to heat the bigger tents and the wooden structures, while braziers are set up outside for workers to keep themselves intermittently warm during work breaks. Stacks of canvas covered wood chocks line the exterior walls of the permanent buildings all year round, but are replenished with gusto in the autumn months.[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Rumours]*RUMOURS*
(heard by any or all in the logging camp and the region thereabouts, and to be used as players see fit).

- Most know of The Brown Man who has lived in the south since our home was known as Greenwood and famed as a land of Elves. Long have his footsteps been observed crossing the plains and wild lands yonder. He heals the Beornings and the Northmen if they call upon his door with their ailments and wounds. But beware the south, if you seek the Brown Man or any who dwell there, for they are wilder still since the passing of Gondor's jurisdiction, and the Riders of Wain oft travel hence seeking sport. Indeed, the Brown Man may yet be dead at  their hands.

- Mirkwood of late has become a riven place of shadow and fear where even Elves fear to tread beyond their newly limited domain of the Forest River. The old roads and paths are no more, or too fraught with peril to walk in safety, and rumours abound of fell creatures abroad whose appearance is unfamiliar, even to those luckless souls who have witnessed the foul visage of orc and goblin.

- It is a tall citadel of dark spires they say, risen in the west, upon the fringe of Mirkwood. I have heard the Elves speak of a Necromancer who lodges there and they speak too of foul hosts; goblinoids, whose black drooling ilk and brethren loiter in the grounds and spill forth unto the Vale and the woods. Though the wood is thick and I do not fully trust the lore of Elves, we are but a week's march from the place. 

- Travel if you must, or if your feet itch, but fear ere you walk or ride the valleys north of the Ettenmoors and may your soul be shriven ere you return. For there lies a land of witches and wizards whose black arts shake the Earth and unnerve even the hearts of the strong Men of Arnor. Ha! Don't look so afeared. The Misty Mountains march twixt here and there, not to say the width of Anduin and the broad shoulders of Mirkwood. We are safe in our spot, such as it is.

- This work is for fools. Moreover, fools we are to toil here when gems and stones as like to the legends of old lie unknown 'neath the mountains yonder, ripe for the plucking! Aye, there they stand on the lip of the world, great teeth of rock, once the spur of dwarf Kingdoms, you can see them clear as the nose on your face. And you know well what dwarfs covet best and keep well locked in their underdark. Treasures and troves! Well, you can gaze and dream my friend. Those are the Iron Hills, not best suited for the likes of yours or mine. I suppose we'd best tend back to this wood and water for the while and the gold of old Dwarfs can keep, eh? Heh.

- Yea, I heard it from my nephew's cousin, once removed, a far traveller, just back from Dale after business with the Elves in the West! He spake it to my nephew, and I heard it from him. A town, fallen to ruin, beyond the woods and the mountains thereafter, and the stones of the town speak of words and deeds! Stones that speak! Just imagine. Though I don't say as I believe a word of it, nor hold to visit such a place myself. 

- Wizards are real, yes of course they are. There is a deal of legend about them, and not all you may hear is true. Like as not, most of what you think you know you probably don't and the rest you should probably learn anew. I do know of Men who know of those who hear tell of the Grey Wizard in these very woods! He stands three times as tall as the tallest man you know, and from his long grey beard swing the skulls of his enemies. He carries a stave of scarlet and from his fingertips come sparks of fire, kindling trees, or like as not the clothes on your back if you get in his way.

- There's one here who harks from their ranks, or at least his brethren do. Masters of horses they are, and they seek the spirits of the horse gods from the northerly climbs of the Anduin and as far as the Wold of Gondor. Their steeds are thoroughbred; best horses on all the Earth. If you want to travel with swiftness you'd do well to seek their lands at Greylin and Langwell, though you'll need plenty of gold. Not lightly do the Men of the North trade their steeds.

- There are those who dwell in the woods and spin their webs betwixt the trees and spindle. And there are those who, I know from stories past, once harvested the web and made good use of its nature and substance, afore the woods became too thick with shadow and rumour. But, there are those in Dale and possibly Esgaroth who would harken to talk of trade, and rich trade, were we to follow in the steps of those web-catchers of old. Tis a dangerous road, but the great rewards might improve our temper ere we returned laden with web![/SBLOCK]


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 28, 2008)

<Binder Fred> Hey there Dave. I changed the begining a bit : Ulfang being the recovering alcoholic, probably better for him not to be lifting the old tankard too much. Figure we had a long day and are only now going back to the hut... Is that alright?

By the by, I would personnaly love it if Renau and I could roleplay the intro a bit (hence most of what's below). No need to hold back the game, of course, since we WILL end up at the exact end point of the intro : the others can insert their characters where they wish with no waiting.

EDIT : pre-robbery roleplay has now been moved to this thread . Right now only Ulfang and Baran are involved, but feel free to insert yourself in the conversation or to start roleplaying your own mini-intro scene somewhere else if you feel like it.

Back IC :


			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> Suddenly there comes a crash and the sound of cursing voices from Baran's hut.



Surprise flickers across Baran's features... then he's charging his own door. Seconds later a heavily callused hand sends the planned boards banging against the outer wall. "What is going on in here!" he roars, feet planted.

	It's not any of the loggers he knows though. No indeed : Ulfang and Baran are just in time to see five figures, each dressed in black, scrambling through the back window. Caught unawares and unnarmed, Ulfang races across the room in an effort to snatch the trailing leg of the last burglar. Belly the dog barges past and races behind : now *this* is exciting! Only Baran remains planted in place, teeth clenched, sharp blue eyes wide and drinking, madly engraving the deep runes of dwarven memory.

<OOC: Spot on the attackers first and foremost (race, sex, attire, colour of skin; anything to tell of their origin? What language/what wording was use in that initial curse?), Then a general Spot to see how the room was disturbed (the chest where he keeps everything? Signs of (forced?) entry?)



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> Outside, a cry goes up and several workers at the camp are alerted to the five black clad figures dashing toward the fringe of trees.



	"THIEF, THIEF, THIEF!" They are running right and therefore so is Baran, ripping off his tool-ladden apron as he goes. "ONE WEEK OF WAGE TO WHO CATCHES THE ROTTEN SONS OF WARGS. THE SORRY, MISBGOTTEN BASTARDS OF LOWLY -" One thing *was* missing you see, one thing out of place in the entire hut.



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> By the time Baran and Ulfang have emerged from the hut the burglars are gone, melted back into the dark envelope of Mirkwood.



	Baran runs on nonetheless, seemingly tireless. His stream of call to arms does fall silent shortly after entering the woods though. Not that he has run out of air - or insults for that matter - just... Blast it! where have they gone exactly?

<Binder Fred> Listen and Spot checks on the thieves, their tracks and my people, please.

Binder Fred, off and running.


----------



## Dlsharrock (Apr 28, 2008)

Binder_Fred said:
			
		

> Figure we had a long day and are only now going back to the hut... Is that alright?




yes.



			
				Binder_Fred said:
			
		

> By the by, I would personnaly love it if Renau and I could roleplay the intro a bit (hence most of what's below). No need to hold back the game, of course, since we WILL end up at the exact end point of the intro : the others can insert their characters where they wish with no waiting.




Yes, I got that from your original post in the OOC thread. However, I've chosen to start the game here (after some consideration) in order to get things moving for all players. Yes, the game progresses anyway, but Rping sub threads at this stage isn't ideal as it musses up the opening game thread which is better if its clean and everyone has a clear idea where the game is going from the start. I guess we could open a whole new thread in this forum, if renau1g is also keen, but that would just be chatter before the intro and only between you two guys. Seems pretty pointless to me, but if you think it'll enhance the roleplay then please feel free to set up the thread.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 28, 2008)

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> I guess we could open a whole new thread in this forum, if renau1g is also keen, but that would just be chatter before the intro and only between you two guys. Seems pretty pointless to me



<blinks> Isn't the main objective of the intro to introduce the characters and build links between them?



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> but if you think it'll enhance the roleplay then please feel free to set up the thread.



Done . I also edited the pre-robbery parts out of my earlier post.

EDIT : Oh, before I forget : we should have a centralized kitchen in a round-log shack, though outside eating is possible if it can't be made to hold the men even in shifts (we'd then have the equivalent of a chuck-wagon with associated canvas awnings). Ulfang *is* the cook of the place, after all, which makes no sense if everybody cooks his own stuff. It's easier on the men as well (no wasted time hunting/getting the food/preparing it, etc) as well as on the supply train (you know what you need and you know what everybody consumes (no hoarding)). 

I see the kitchen, the forge and the foreman's hut as the only permanent structures, not counting the open-walled stables. The first two would be log cabins while the foreman's hut was probably there before the camp-site was chosen, given the time and effort involved in building a stone house (not to mention interior separations). All other structures would be square, wood-framed tents of good quality (as Baran would have built/repaired most of them). Say 5 to 7 men to a tent. Winter-heating is a problem though if all we have are fires (heavy risk of fires, heavy maintenance and ravenous wood consumption for the heat provided), so... Would stoves be a possibility for this period and for the money involved?

Binder Fred, enjoying his vacation time (a whole three days! imagine it, friends!


----------



## Dlsharrock (Apr 29, 2008)

[SBLOCK=General note to all players about dice rolling]. For rolls, please use Invisible Castle http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/ and provide a link to your rolls pls. DM prerogative, I won't usually provide links to rolls where I've added to or subtracted from the roll or where the number/type of rolls might give away information about what I'm rolling or monster/NPC stats. I can provide links to rolls after the event (when it no longer matters) if players request it.[/SBLOCK]

*The Burglars*
It's dusk and we can assume its dark in the back room. All five burglars are wearing loose black robes to knee length tied at the waist, possibly with black belts, or maybe rope (either way hidden under the folds of the fabric) and cowls up to cover their heads. They wear black tights on skinny legs and black curly toed boots. All five are suspiciously short, and unlikely to be Men, at least not Men of regular height. Nor are they likely to be Orcs, orcs being much taller and wider and also smelly enough to be instantly recognisable.

[SBLOCK=Binder_Fred]
*Please roll for spot checks* (d20+8) At this stage you won't know whether the roll is against humans or not. If it is I'll boost the check accordingly.
*The cursing*: If you like you can make INT check vs DC 10 (equiv. Knowledge-Local).
*General Spot{/B] to see how the room was disturbed (the chest where he keeps everything, Signs of (forced?) entry (DC 5 (d20+8))
Listen and Spot checks on the thieves: 5xCheck for Listen (d20+3) and 5xSpot (d20+8) DC retained at this point, though whatever it is I'll be giving him a bonus for his Darkvision. 
Tracks: Survival Check (d20+3 vs DC 12) will allow him to find tracks but not follow them (req. Track feat otherwise DC 10 or less). If Belly is present and you can make a successful Handle Animals check (d20+5 vs DC 10) I'll lower the Track DC to 10, assuming her nose will help Baran find his quarry. Bear in mind, if you intend to move silently or anything like that, Belly is noisy, snuffly and breaks twigs left right and centre 
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Spot checks vs opposed Disguise checks]Spot checks vs Disguise per burglar 
19, 7, 17, 6, 7
Ulfang can make Spot checks against the same opposed rolls, Renau1g.

Results will determine racial possibilities and anything else that might give the game away, like gait or general demeanour. Their faces are well shadowed and hidden and turned away from Baran and Ulfang so no facial descriptions.[/SBLOCK]



			
				Binder_Fred said:
			
		


			What language/what wording was use in that initial curse?
		
Click to expand...



It was an expletive, gruff and muffled. 

Description of the woods:
Dusk seems to shrink  back from the fringe of the trees, preferring the remains of the day within the camp and the cowled oil lamps of the camp's inhabitants to the denseness of Mirkwood. In the woods dusk quickly becomes night. Out here, near the edge, and on the steepness of the mountain side, the trees are tall and straight, ferns and firs swaying gently in the breeze. Not much further in the trunks become thicker and firs give way to older, darker trees whose branches seem to reach out one to another like enfolding arms.   
   Occassionally a slender beam of moonlight, lucky enough not to be caught in the tangled boughs above and the matted roots below, stabs down thin and bright. But this is seldom, and as any who work on this side of the woods would know, more seldom still further in.
   Black squirrels (who never seem to sleep) watch from branches above and scratch their tufted ears. Their bright eyes are like marbles amidst the glimmering green of leaves and their dark shapes are eery holes within deep browns of branch and twig. 
   Queer noises come from the depths as quiet settles and those looking in on the forest stand silently to listen. Grunts, scufflings and hurryings in the undergrowth and among the leaves that lie piled endlessly thick in places on the forest floor, telltale sounds of uncanny creatures none can see.
*


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 29, 2008)

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> IN THE HUT :
> Roll for Spot checks Binder_Fred (d20+8) At this stage you won't know whether the roll is against humans or not. If it is I'll boost the check accordingly.
> 
> Spot checks vs Disguise per burglar
> 19, 7, 17, 6, 7



http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1580917/



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> It was an expletive, gruff and muffled. If you like you can make INT check vs DC 10 (equiv. Knowledge-Local).
> 
> Room status : Check for Spot again, this time vs DC 5 (d20+8)



http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1580920/



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> IN THE FOREST:
> Can you give me 5xCheck for Listen (d20+3) and 5xSpot (d20+8) DC retained at this point, though whatever it is I'll be giving him a bonus for his Darkvision.



http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1580922/



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> Tracks: Survival Check (d20+3 vs DC 12) will allow him to find tracks but not follow them (req. Track feat otherwise DC 10 or less). If Belly is present and you can make a successful Handle Animals check (d20+5 vs DC 10) I'll lower the Track DC to 10, assuming her nose will help Baran find his quarry. Bear in mind, if you intend to move silently or anything like that, Belly is noisy, snuffly and breaks twigs left right and centre



No worse than Baran himself then.  Belly does have a dog's mighty nose but hasn't been trained to track. Keep that in mind with the bonus. She *is* following though, wouldn't miss it for the world. 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1580950/
Baran is going to be using his eyes and ears mostly, with the track as an adjunct should he hesitate between paths (i.e. he's not stopping to do a proper job tracking the trail in a continuous fashion). 

EDIT : Don't know if he's alone or not at this point. If he isn't he'll space everybody out (say 10m spacing) and advance. I'll put that IC when I know who's there and who isn't.

Binder fred, roll roll rolling along.


----------



## Dlsharrock (Apr 29, 2008)

This would probably be a good point for an *Eotheod horsemaster* and/or a *Knight of Gondor* to come running at the sound of 'THIEF THIEF'... 'HINT HINT' 

[SBLOCK=Binder_Fred Spot Check Results]
Spot checks vs Disguise per burglar
19(21), 7(15), 17(28), 6(24), 7(21) 
Good rolls!

(race, sex, attire, colour of skin; anything to tell of their origin? 

Baran can't tell what the race is, but he can tell what it probably _isn't_. Too short for Men, too slim for Dwarves, quick enough for Elves, but he's never heard of an Elven burglar. Very unlikely to be goblinoid as there's no rancid stench and the figures move with fluidity and agility when they leap through the window. Also, when they run, they dash rather than lope in the ape-like way of goblins. His best guess would be human children, but human children with dexterity beyond their years and gruff voices?? Sex and colour of skin are indeterminable despite the good rolls. The black clothing is likely some kind of homespun fabric but black isn't a commonly used dye in Esgaroth.

Nothing else in the room appears to have been tampered with. Only the parchment on the wall, though a few items of furniture have been shoved aside in the burglars' haste to get at the wall and then get out again. A heavy wooden stool is tipped over, so maybe one of the burglars tripped on this. It seems likely to be the source of the crash Baran and Ulfang heard.
[/SBLOCK]
(Basic INT check vs DC 10 (Knowledge-Local, equiv) to recognise the expletive)
Huh? Looks like you rolled 2xd20+8 for some reason?? You don't have proficiency in Knowledge-Local and you don't have a +8 bonus by any stretch of the imagination unless there's some kind of very very subtle synergy I'm missing in your character sheet  I rolled for you = 7, so a fail.

(Room status Spot check=DC 5)
Er, something a bit iffy with these rolls, and I suspect a brain burp on the part of the roller. It shows 1d20; 1d20+8, so I don't know if it's rolled 2d20 and added them or what. I can't duplicate this myself, so I suspect an error. I rolled for you again. 
Rolled 5+8 = 13, so a success

IN THE FOREST

[SBLOCK=Binder_Fred Roll Results]
Handle Animal check 1d20+5 vs DC 10 = 23, success
Survival check 1d20+3 vs DC 10 = 8, failed.
[/SBLOCK]

Belly responds surprisingly well, eager to get hunting, but neither he nor Baran find any trail.

[SBLOCK=Binder_Fred: ]
I'll allow a Search and a 'take 10' for 3d20 minutes of searching, but success means following the prints for only a few feet into the woods before you lose them and as you already saw the burglars come through  this way that may or may not be helpful.



			
				Binder_Fred said:
			
		

> Baran is going to be using his eyes and ears mostly, with the track as an adjunct should he hesitate between paths (i.e. he's not stopping to do a proper job tracking the trail in a continuous fashion).




Without a successful Survival check, he can't track them and there's no path or trail here, just deep woodland. For future reference a successful Survival check is good for one mile, though given he's going quickly I'd probably impose a penalty on DC for the next check. Academic as it turns out.

He knows the woods well in this region and if you want him to just set off in the direction he thinks the burglars went that's an option, but word of warning: he'd know from experience the woods are perilous at night and getting lost is always a danger even for the most familiar woodsman. [/SBLOCK]

Would quite like to hear from other players at this point, particularly Ulfang, and won't go on with any more moderating until we know who's here and what they're doing.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 29, 2008)

[sblock=disharrock] Actually, I think Binder_Fred had IC working just fine.  when you put in 1d20+8; 1d20 as your roll, it rolls the 1d20+8 first and gives the result as 
1d20+8; 1d20         (10,8)=18
the rolls the 1d20 and gives the result as
1d20+8; 1d20         (10)=10

I don't know why it lists both rolls and then gives the result for one, but if you look for the second number in the brackets, the bonus, you can track what's being rolled. [/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 29, 2008)

What he said. 

So a 17 for the curse recognition,the rest remaining the same (successful handle, failed track). The Track should only be useful if he's lost sight/hearing of them though : wasn't that what the 5xlisten and spot forest checks were for?

Binder Fred, pausing for now.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 29, 2008)

*In the Hut:*

Ulfang jumps up with Baran at the sound of the commotion in the other room, the barbarian leaps up and follows the dwarf into the adjacent room. Seeing the men leaving through the window, Ulfang decides to give chase, knowing that dark figures creeping in the night cannot mean any good. He leaps through the window and continues to chase the men as they disappear into the forest, at Baram's side.

* In the Forest:*
Ulfang continues to gave chase with Baram, but lacks his enthusiastic curses at the darkness, instead focusing on hearing or seeing anything out of the ordinary. 

[sblock=Rolls]
In the Hut:
Spot (x5) (1d20+1=3, 1d20+1=16, 1d20+1=5, 1d20+1=14, 1d20+1=12) 
Jump (1d20+12=23) 

In the Forest:
Listen (x5) (1d20+6=14, 1d20+6=22, 1d20+6=20, 1d20+6=10, 1d20+6=16) 
Spot (1d20+1=14, 1d20+1=14, 1d20+1=2, 1d20+1=6, 1d20+1=4) 
Survival (1d20+4=19) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dlsharrock (Apr 29, 2008)

Riiiight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry Binder_Fred for screwing with your rolls! And thanks Redclaw for the enlightenment 

[SBLOCK=Binder_Fred roll results]
Baran recognises the curse as *possibly* a Westron expletive. Not particularly common. Given that he came from Moria originally, I'm assuming he travelled across country and through the Vale of Anduin then through (more likely around and to the north of) Mirkwood to settle in Esgaroth. So, he may have heard it during his travels, but he's never heard anyone in Esgaroth utter this word.[/SBLOCK]

*Listen/Spot checks:* I _was _holding out to see who else is present tbh.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 29, 2008)

_Normally,_ Aranel thought to herself as she wafted through the underbrush, _I could have retired by now._ The thought had a wry tinge to it, but she found she didn't really mind. The forest at night had a beauty all its own, and she easily saw by moon and star here at the edges. 

The circumstances that led to the necessity were less than auspicious though. The Men of the logging camp had taken from the stand near the old oak. Perhaps, as they claimed, it was merely a mistake. After all, Men lacked good eyes for night work...and Aranel believed it was most likely done at night, when there were long hours she did not range and keep watchful eyes on the lumberers.

So now she had to make sure there were no further mistakes.

From the thinner, younger trees of the forest skirts she could see the firelight twinkling like a fallen star amidst the endless rolling brush and earth that rose up into the mountains behind. The sounds of laughter and bellowing could be heard, though faint even to her ears. Aranel paused for a moment, wondering if they would act differently if they'd known she was lurking nearby. 

She was comely to the eyes of Men; fair skinned with dark mysterious eyes and dark hair she kept in a single braided tail when out and about. In Thranduil's house she would let it down and appear in a gilded gown of green and gold, and wear garlands of flowers in her hair. Here she wore a tough leather jerkin reinforced with tiny metal ingots, each one painstakingly crafted with images of trees and flowers in relief. Though leather, by long and patient tanning and working, it had the suppleness of cloth yet would resist tearing from thorn and branch and even knife if it struck a glancing blow. Her breeches were lighter, of a finely worked cloth that was strong as heavier fabric, but slowed her not at all, and dyed a deep olive shade that with the brown of her jerkin made it simple to hide among foliage and brush. In a case across her back was her elfcrafted bow and a quiver. At her left hip hung her sword, at her right her other quiver. She carried little in the way of supplies, for she knew much of how to gather what she needed when she needed it.

The moment of quiet was shattered though by a loud cry of THIEF, as clear to Aranel as if it had been shouted in her ear.

_So now they steal from each other, as well as from the wood?_

Curious, she crept closer to the camp to see what was afoot.

(let me know if I need any rolls )


----------



## Dlsharrock (Apr 29, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Renau1g, Ulfang's spot checks]
The barbarian reaches much the same conclusion as Baran: too short for Men or Elves, too slender for dwarves, and their movement is too spry for goblinoids. His experience of this latter is limited, but he imagines them to be monstrous and clumsy, and these characters are nimble and quick. His first impression is of human children dressed in clothing slightly too large for them, though of course this is impossible to verify as he doesn't see their faces.[/SBLOCK]

Ulfang is out the window and hard on the heels of the five burglars and they know it! The trailing character makes the mistake of glancing back at the thudding sound of the great barbarian's approaching feet and Ulfang gets a quick look at the face under the cowl. A Man - or so it seems - but one with pinched features, large round (terrified) eyes and a youthful, softness, though this is no child. 

"ONE WEEK OF WAGE TO WHO CATCHES THE ROTTEN SONS OF WARGS. THE SORRY, MISBGOTTEN BASTARDS OF LOWLY -" comes the yell of the dwarf bringing up the rear.

Most of the camp's residents who are witness to the chase just watch proceedings in a dumb way, hardly believing what they're seeing it seems.

OOC
Ulfang is within rugby tackling distance of the rearmost burglar. He'll be in the same 'square' as his enemy in your next post. The runner isn't turning around to fight, he's still going hell for leather, so Ulfang won't provoke an attack of opportunity if he goes for him and he's still going to be running if Ulfang engages him. Bear in mind also that Ulfang is unnarmed.

This obviously counters anything that occurs afterwards, like the burglars reaching the treeline, so let's see how this turns out before we go on with the Baran-at-the-treeline thread (and accompanying rolls).

_EDIT_: Welcome to the game Shay  no rolls right now. Let's see how this new development pans out first.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 29, 2008)

_Another long day just like the last,_ Aerec thinks to himself as he finishes rubbing down Stumpy, the plow horse turned logging mule.  _Next month I'll be doing the same thing, and probably five years from now.  Is this really what mom wanted when she made me promise to stay here?_  With a start, he realizes that even that line of thought, and that very question, are exact repeats of his revery yesterday.  With a quiet curse he stows the brush and moves to gather Stumpy's blanket.  

His movement is interrupted by a call from across the camp, however, and Stumpy is destined for a chilly night.  Aerec drops the blanket without a glance at the horse as he charges toward Baran's hut.  He is spurred on by the dwarf's promise of reward, although the added energy comes more from the implied promise of adventure than any desire for money.

"Who are we chasing?" he asks as he catches up to Baran, just in time to watch the odd barbarian try to tackle a small cloaked being.  Once again, he lets his thoughts set their own pace.  _I don't know what this fool is doing, but I sure don't want to be left out._


----------



## Dlsharrock (Apr 29, 2008)

Player input is required at the OOC thread, if you haven't already checked it recently
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=224404&page=1

[SBLOCK=Redclaw: ]: *Welcome to the game!* Aerec and Baran have the same base speed, so he won't catch up with Baran to ask "Who are we chasing?" though he can shout it out as he runs behind the dwarf. I'd estimate him to be a good 40ft behind Baran at this stage and a further 40ft behind Ulfang (so 4 rounds to get into the thick of any melee that takes place- dependent, of course, on Renau1g's next course of action).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 30, 2008)

Ulfang grins as the rearmost burglar looks back and he relishes the fear he sees in its eyes. With his great, powerful strides Ulfang closes the distance quickly and launches himself at the smaller man attempting to tackle the enemy and hold him until Baram can catch up. With a primal roar, he leaps into action....

[sblock=Rolls]
Activating Rage,
Attack Roll; Nonlethal Damage (1d20+7=17, 1d3+5=8) 
Grapple (1d20+7=16) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 30, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> "Who are we chasing?" shouts a voice from behind. Aerec the horse tender, by the sound of it. On foot, Mahal help them, but at least running for all he's worth : Most of the camp's residents who are witness to the chase just watch proceedings in a dumb way, hardly believing what they're seeing it seems.



	Baran madly and repeatedly points at the running thieves, shouting all the while, "MOVE THOSE FEET, YOU SLAGGARDS! MOVE, MOVE, MOVE! GRENDIL! MORBIEK!" he snaps, spoting those worthies open-mouthed by the edge of the camp, "CUT THEM OFF! NOW!"

<OOC: If there are PCs in that vicinity (Necro Kinder's knight?), he'll shout their names instead. For the NPCs, I'm guessing a CHA roll modified by the fact he's their foreman and they're humans to boot?   http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1582191/
<Fred looks at his roll> GAH!

Binder Fred, doing what he can.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 30, 2008)

Aurvandil steps out from his tent, sword drawn, when he hears the cries of "Thief!" issued from the dwarf smith's tent, stopping and gazing as Baran and Ulfang race past chasing a group of cloaked figures. He runs to Eredren and leaps into the saddle, praising himself for not taking it off yet. He then gallops off after the bandits, hoping to cut them off. "Ulfang, take him down!" Aurvandil shouts as the giant of a man closes with one of the trailing thieves.


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 30, 2008)

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> *Redclaw*: Welcome to the game! Aerec and Baran have the same base speed, so he won't catch up with Baran to ask "Who are we chasing?" though he can shout it out as he runs behind the dwarf. I'd estimate him to be a good 40ft behind Baran at this stage and a further 40ft behind Ulfang (so 4 rounds to get into the thick of any melee that takes place- dependent, of course, on Renau1g's next course of action).



So Aerec is wearing his armor?  I figured he would have it stored somewhere in camp, but not likely wear it for logging.  If not he should have a speed of 30' at the moment.  I would also expect him to be at least double moving, which would move him 60' per round.  If it's a straight line, that would go to 120' at an actual run.


----------



## Dlsharrock (Apr 30, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Redclaw/About Movement Rates & Related DM Error: ]
I did assume he was wearing armour. Mental correction made.
Running rates, in my head I assume all base speeds are respective due to *everyone* running full pelt (four times base speed), which makes it easier for me (not the best mathematician in the world) to calculate catch ups using my brain, but I guess it helps if I actually say that out loud and don't give distances based on what's going on in my head. Gads, what a total brain burp. Sorry.[/SBLOCK]

Without armour Aerec will reach the melee _next _round, Baran too. At the point he shouts out, Aerec is still behind Baran, but catching up fast (literally about 40ft behind). If Aerec keeps going past Ulfang and the downed burglar, he'll be about 110ft short of the forest and the burglar group will be about 40ft short. Next round, in the thick of the woods he's restricted to x2 base speed, but so are the burglars, so he'll be able to make an attack just inside the forest treeline on the trailing burglar 2 rounds from now. In the same number of rounds, if Baran also keeps running, he'll be 30ft short of the treeline and unable to make an attack.

*Ulfang grapples his opponent* (roll exceeds AC) and succeeds to grab in mid-run. I translate this as a rugby tackle which puts the running burglar on the ground and Ulfang on top. 

*Opposed Grapple check please Renau1g, target to beat is, ahem, 6 (so bar rolling a 1, the burglar is effectively held). The grapple check determines drawing a light weapon, not escaping from Ulfang's grasp.*

IC
The barbarian and the trailing burglar go down, the large human's arms wrapped like pincers around his foe's waist, the bulk of his body crushing the burglar into the ground. "Aaiieiee..oof!" the burglar cries out, face pressed down into the grass as Ulfang (with no great effort) attempts to pin him, "mff, mf, mfff". The burglar reaches under himself, presumably going for some hidden weapon, and Ulfang attempts to counter the move by shifting his bulk and tightening his hold. Shouting encouragement, Baran and Aerec are hurrying to the scene (OOC: and arrive after Ulfang's next post/roll).

There is no honour among thieves, or so the addage goes, and in this case such addage applies, for the remaining four burglars are doing nothing to help their fallen companion.  Instead they continue to run for the treeline, though now all four are glancing back over their shoulders and both Baran and Aerec are afforded a good look at their faces. Three, it would seem, are male, one is almost certainly female. All have flat, broad cheeked features and large, frightened eyes. The resemblance to some kind of Elvish/human hybrid is uncanny, as is the child-like softness of their skin and expressive eyes. Other than their clothing, and but for the fact they were caught red-handed, these five don't look like natural thieves at all.

The terror in their eyes increases when they see the horse and its rider joining the chasing group, coming from an angle to the west.

[SBLOCK=Necro_Kinder: ]
There are some options for Aurvandil. If he succeeds a free action fast mount Ride check (DC 20), he can reach the burglars before they get to the treeline and attempt to knock the rearmost burglar prone with an overrun. He'll then have to draw up sharpish (another Ride check pls). If he fails the first Ride check, he'll catch up with the burglars as they're entering the treeline and plough into the denseness of the forest, probably injuring himself or the horse, so a failed Ride check at the first indicates the burglars get away into the woods, while a successful Ride check at the first indicates you should (if you so wish) roll d20+4 (Horse's BAB, Str Mod and Size Mod). As you don't have the Trample Feat the burglar can attempt to avoid you. If you fail the second Ride check both Aurvandil and horse will clatter into the treeline.[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Shay: ]Aranel is still some 400ft from the camp perimeter at this stage. She has a usual route for reaching the camp from her current position (following the path of least resistance through tangled branches, roots and bracken etc). Also, can I have a Listen check pls.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 1, 2008)

[sblock=Ride Checks]
Fast Mount=22
Not hit trees=23
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1583542/

Trample attempt=8
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1583545/

He mounts quickly with ease, and stops quick enough (I hope), but probably doesn't succeed at trampling the thief
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2008)

Listen: 22
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1583561/


----------



## Redclaw (May 1, 2008)

Spurred on by the dwarf's obvious outrage, Aerec continues after the fleeing thieves.  That looks like a good method, he thinks to himself as he sees Ulfang tackle one of them.  He leaps over the low-lying bramble at the edge of the forest and follows the nearest burglar, attempting to duplicate the barbarian's action.


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 1, 2008)

*Combat Round 2 *
_Ulfang grapples his downed foe_ (*still need a roll*) _and Aurvandil runs down a fleeing burglar_

Aurvandil's horse thunders mightily into the rearmost burglar, sending him flying into a bush of prickly bracken edging the slope near the treeline. The horse gallops on, Aurvandil hauling back on the reigns and drawing his steed short of the dense treeline. The horse rises on its rear legs, forehooves kicking out at the air, nostrils flaring. Then it falls back onto all four hooves. In the bushes, Aurvandil can hear the fallen burglar groaning. The others, meanwhile, are still dashing for the trees, Aerec closing on them at speed.

By round 3 other members of the camp will be hurrying toward the incident (irrespective of your Cha roll, Binder_Fred. The mention of a day's wage has finally filtered through to a select few), though not all. Many are still unsure what's going on, probably thinking this is some kind of brawl. It's not uncommon in a camp full of grass-roots Men who often tire of one anothers' company. (Someone running one of the brawlers down with a horse is likely to spur a few campers to attend also, though only the ones who saw it happen).

[SBLOCK=Shay: ]
Aranel pinpoints the direction of the sounds (shouting, sounds of galloping hooves, crying out etc). If she sticks to her preferred path through the woods she'll emerge into the camp at a point some 100ft north of where she determines the incident to  be taking place. But she _has _determined the direction of the sound, so if she wants she can make straight for it.

Moving at 2x base speed through hampering terrain she'll arrive at the edge of Mirkwood where the sounds seem to be coming from in about 30 seconds (say, 6 rounds). That's if she wants to run, of course. In your previous post you indicated she was going to creep forward, but I think my starting point for her might be a bit further into the woods than you anticipated.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## renau1g (May 1, 2008)

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> OOC: Ulfang grapples his opponent (roll exceeds AC) and succeeds to grab in mid-run. I translate this as a rugby tackle which puts the running burglar on the ground and Ulfang on top. Opposed Grapple check please Renau1g, target to beat is, ahem, 6 (so bar rolling a 1, the burglar is effectively held). The grapple check determines drawing a light weapon, not escaping from Ulfang's grasp.




OOC - UPdated my last post to include this roll. Sorry for the delay, yesterday was the filing deadline for personal taxes here in Canada, and I had the flu on top of it. Fun day overall


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 1, 2008)

_The following takes place as round 3 begins off near the treeline._

Ulfang manages to pin the burglar's wayward arm. "Mmf!" 
Aerec dashes by and Baran comes running up behind the barbarian and his floored quarry. The burglar turns his head sideways, eyes rolling to take in the face of the huge Man wrestling him.   "Aarrrkkkaag! Great oaf! You're crushing me!" He coughs and splutters, then his expression changes, becomes softer, more pitiable. Tears roll down his cheeks. "Mercy!" He sobs breathlessly, "I begs you, doesn't hurt me any more. Doesn't do anything spiteful! I've got it. I have. I've got it. You can have it back, it's in my handses. Just doesn't bruise and batter me any more. Pleeeease!"


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2008)

On hearing more cries, and hoofbeats of all things, Aranel feels a tingle that has nothing to do with uncanny elven senses and everything to do with the realization that something important is happening now. Forgoing stealth, she switches to a brisk loping gait, veering around trees and brush rather than crashing through it.

(30 seconds is 5 rounds officially, but it looks like it won't make much difference either way. )


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 1, 2008)

'_About_' 30 seconds, '_say_' 6 rounds  There's at least 1/2 round while she determines the direction of the kerfuffle.

Round 3

Aurvandil successfully stops the horse, which counts as his standard action this round. On a successful Ride check he can turn the horse on a sixpence and ride back to the fallen burglar as his move action. If the Ride check fails he can only turn the horse, which may give the burglar time to recover.

[SBLOCK=Redclaw: ]
Attack roll, unnarmed strike damage roll and opposed Grapple check pls (2 attack rolls and an unnarmed strike roll, in a nutshell). He's chasing somebody with their back to him, so they don't get an attack of opportunity.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2008)

(OOC- Hee hee, sorry. )


----------



## Binder Fred (May 1, 2008)

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> Aerec dashes by and Baran comes running up behind the barbarian and his floored quarry.



"I'll handle him." The dwarf piles in, grabbing for flailing limbs, for thinness of neck. "You go!"

<Response Ulfang?>

<Baran joins the grapple (just rolled for str, please add the appropriate modifiers)> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1584063/

<*Dave* You didn't mention, but did Baran notice who held the scroll (or held anything for that matter), either in the hut or while running? http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1584076/

Binder Fred, the Alcatraz in iron boots.


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 1, 2008)

Eeeerm. I'm _really _not understanding Invisible Castle. 1d3??


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2008)

(OOC - Generates a random number between 1 and 3. One nice thing about invisible castle is that it can roll dice that couldn't actually exist in the real world. )


----------



## Binder Fred (May 1, 2008)

Belly slides to a halt besides the scuffle and starts barking, excited like there's no tomorrow.


<OOC: 1d3 IRL = 1d6/2. An actually, that should be 1d3+2, now that I think about it.

Binder Fred, remember your friends.


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 1, 2008)

Yuurs, but why is Binder_Fred rolling 1d3 is my confusion? I realise its an [edit: damage] roll, but that should be 1d2 for an unnarmed strike?? I suspect I'm missing something blindingly obvious.

Edit: ok, blindingly obvious- dwarves are medium, not small, so 1d3 unarmed strike damage. Binder_Fred, your character sheet had written 1d2+2 for some reason, which threw me somewhat. Don't know where you're getting the +2 bonus from though.


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2008)

(strength bonus would be my guess. )


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 2, 2008)

Aurvandil wheels around on his mount, attempting to run back to the thief he bowled over.

_
Ride check to wheel about:13
_


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 2, 2008)

OOC: Str bonus? Do you normally add the Str mod to unnarmed strikes? I always thought that was melee *weapons* only. Have I been playing it wrong all this time?? Oh geez.

[SBLOCK=On that note, An OOC Message (for the group as a whole)]
I just wanted to apologise for my fairly sub-standard DMing of mechanics in this game so far. It's true I've been out of D&D for a year, and I've never forum played the game, only around a tabletop (my forum games have always been freeform or used a simple homespun system). Even so, I thought my grasp of the RAW was pretty good, yet for some reason I'm struggling like hell with this game. I hope it's not spoiling things too much for too many people and I can only promise to do my best to get my act together. I can really only put it down to tiredness (12 to 13 hour days last week) but that would be making excuses. Probably a good thing I have a five day weekend coming up nevertheless 

Having looked through some of the games on Enworld, I also realise that this thread is horribly messy. My fault again. I'll go back through today and tidy things up and add a proper intro post with map etc so its a bit more what folks are used to. In future I'll try to keep things tidier and easier to follow.
Thanks for your patience while I climb the Enworld learning curve.
[/SBLOCK]
Aurvandil draws his horse to a stop and hauls on the reigns, pulling his steed around. But the horse is agitated by the sudden rush of activity and its trampling of the burglar and Aurvandil has a hard time controlling the turn. The burglar is still on the floor and groaning, apparently too stunned to get to his or her feet.

[SBLOCK=Necro_Kinder's OOC Info]Failed Ride check. Aurvandil can return to the fallen burglar in round 4[/SBLOCK]
*Ulfang/Baran grapple: I'd like to know that renau1g is happy for Ulfang to hand over his catch before I moderate further on this situation. And still need Attack roll, unnarmed strike damage roll and opposed Grapple check from Redclaw for scuffle in the treeline.*


----------



## Redclaw (May 2, 2008)

Running full speed, Aerec struggles to time his attack well.  He misjudges the fleeing burglar's next step and stumbles to correct himself, unable to grab the thief.

[sblock=ooc] attack: 11 damage: 3 Grapple: 19 (rolls ).[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2008)

(OOC - Str bonus/penalty applies to any melee attack and damage, unless there's a specific ability that modifies that (Weapon Finesse for example). Don't worry about it though...D&D is a labyrinth of rules. )


----------



## renau1g (May 2, 2008)

As Baran arrives, and if he appears to have the enemy under control, Ulfang will gladly hand him over to the dwarf. "I was gentle compared to the dwarf, little one." Ulfang laughs as he gets up and attempts to see where he can best help. If he sees Aerec battling the foes from horseback, he'll run to catch up to the horseman.


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 2, 2008)

Aerec is on foot in the woods, Aurvandil (knight of Gondor) is on horseback.

"I'll handle him," Baran piles in, grabbing for flailing limbs, for thinness of neck. "You go!" Ulfang relinquishes his iron-like grip from the hapless burglar.

"I was gentle compared to the dwarf, little one." Ulfang laughs as he gets up and attempts to see where he can best help.

Aerec has stumbled on the edge of the treeline. Moments later he vanishes into the depths of the forest (DM assumes). Aurvandil is turning his horse, gazing pointedly at a spot amidst the bracken. Of the other burglars there seems to be no sign. Evidently they have fled into the woods.

"Filthy Dwarf!" The burglar's sobs switch to indignation once again, "let go of my necks and handses!" The rage breaks, a shuddering of shoulders and back as Baran increases the pressure (unnarmed strike damage) "Aaaaaugh, please don't hurts me. Just let me give it back. I doesn't wants it anyway. _I doesn't wants it!_"


In round 4, Aurvandil will reach the spot where the stunned burglar is lying (his actions?). Aerec can continue hot on the trail of the remaining burglars and attempt another grapple. By this time he, and they, will be 40ft inside the treeline and heading straight for Aranel who is simultaneously heading for them in turn. There'll be only about 100ft between them at the *end* of round 4.Ulfang can reach the treeline by the end of round 4 or help Aurvandil with the fallen burglar, or do something completely different!.

[SBLOCK=Binder_Fred Spots For Spoils]I'll allow this one Spot roll, but no more naughty post-event Spots please . Baran noticed the last burglar to leave was clutching something to his waist as he made off through the window. Could have been the parchment, or could have been a sheathed weapon he was trying to keep from jiggling around. Moreover, did the burglars stay in the same order as they ran??[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Redclaw (May 3, 2008)

With a curse, the awkward youth rights himself and continues chasing the fleeing burglars.  _This is no way to chase anyone down,_ he thinks to himself.  _What I need is a good, fast horse underneath me.  Then they wouldn't stand a chance of getting away._ 

So caught up in his frustration is he that he barely ducks a low branch in time to save himself a serious headache.  He quickly glances back to see if Baran or any of the others are behind him.

[sblock=ooc]If Aerec hears someone following him into the forest he will continue on, but if he thinks he's alone in pursuing the remaining thieves he will turn around.[/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 3, 2008)

Aurvandil turns his horse beneath him and runs back to where the fallen burlger lay. He dismounts quickly and lays his sword across the thief's throat. "You will sit still until my help arrives, or I _will_ kill you". He will wait until Aerec comes back or Ulfang arrives, holding the thief in custody.

_
His threat is an intimidate use, so roll=10

and ride for fast dismount? Does that require a check? 13

_


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 3, 2008)

The burglar's hood has fallen back, revealing a female face, similar to that of the other intruders. Soft and broad cheeked but with pinched nose, and chin, all framed by tight ringlets of brown hair. Her lips are painted with a bright scarlet dye of some sort and a strange curly rune is scribed in black ink upon her pale forehead. Her eyes are closed and a gash on the left side of her head is bleeding. Aurvandil can see blood on a nearby rock. Evidently the burglar is unconscious after striking her head. A curved dagger with a wooden hilt and leather scabbard is visible, hooked through her belt.

(Aurvandil's ride and dismount take place during round 4. No need for checks).

*Need actions from Ulfang pls renau1g before I proceed further*


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 3, 2008)

"What's going on there?" Bellows Granthan, a large and officious member of the camp and one of several who are approaching now. Most who know Granthan know he secretly desires Baran's post as foreman and has a high standing with traders in Lake-Town and Dale. The Man strides purposefully toward the dwarf and his fallen quarry. His great belly and obnoxious air preceding him. 

Two others are also running over, Gellion, a pasty faced lad, full of courage but considered by most at the camp to be something of an oddity (his greatest crime being to fraternise with Elves, even though by this trait has a talented healer become known to the camp and saved many of its Men from wounds or poison - Thalion being his name). 

Ahead of Gellion comes Belfalor, a tall sinewy Man of sharp eyes, fussy ways and long legs. 

Neither these two worthies speak as they come. Granthan speaks enough for all: "what's all this noise of thieves and who in the four climes of Esgaroth left that work horse unattended? I'll flay his backside with my belt!"


----------



## renau1g (May 3, 2008)

Ulfang sees Aerec leaving into the forest, but decides that Aurvandil looks to have also caught one of the burglars. He'll rush over to assist in the detainment of their enemy, Ulfang will disarm the female while Aurvandil has her under control.


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 3, 2008)

Aerec barges his way through bush and branch, thorny twigs and nettles slashing at his face and hands, uneven ground and tangled roots threatening to trip him up as he runs. Ahead, through the dense green and growing darkness, he can still see the three burglars, dashing with greater ease than he through the trees and bushes, weaving between trunk and branch and blending in their dark clothes with the shadowy background of the forest.

Aerec listens for sounds of others following him, but all he can hear is the sound of his own noisy passage through the undergrowth and the staccato beat of his own heart pounding in his ears. His pursuit slows and he watches with no small frustration as his quarry escape. The ease with which they disappear so soundlessly into the depths of the forest is almost supernatural. In their stead is left an eery stillness.


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 3, 2008)

Ulfang and Aurvandil will discover the female burglar really is unconscious. She isn't faking. Ulfang can disarm her without problems.

Would quite like to pause at this point in order to give Binder_Fred a chance to post.

[SBLOCK=Shayuri: ]Once Aerec returns we'll be close enough to round 6 for Aranel to arrive at the forest's edge and join in. She won't encounter, spot or hear the fleeing burglars during her approach.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Binder Fred (May 4, 2008)

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> "Filthy Dwarf!" The burglar's sobs switch to indignation once again, "let go of my necks and handses!" The rage breaks, a shuddering of shoulders and back as Baran increases the pressure "Aaaaaugh, please don't hurts me. Just let me give it back. I doesn't wants it anyway. I doesn't wants it!"



<Fred: I think he inherited Ulfang's pin, but if not, deepen the hold into a pin please. No damage.

	Actions and words, thinks the dwarf, not slackening a hair's breath. Anger, in fact, calls for a tightening, the cracking of bones, but they do so look like children of men... and he's never been a violent man. Now if he can only see how the others are-



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> "What's going on there?" Bellows Granthan, a large and officious member of the camp and one of several who are approaching now. Most who know Granthan know he secretly desires Baran's post as foreman and has a high standing with traders in Lake-Town and Dale. The Man strides purposefully toward the dwarf and his fallen quarry. His great belly and obnoxious air preceding him.
> 
> Two others are also running over, Gellion, a pasty faced lad, full of courage but considered by most at the camp to be something of an oddity (his greatest crime being to fraternise with Elves, even though by this trait has a talented healer become known to the camp and saved many of its Men from wounds or poison - Thalion being his name).
> 
> ...



	"You do that," replies Baran, teeth tight, not looking. "In the meanwhile, make yourself useful and get -umph - I mean - grab some men and check the rest of the camp. We may have rustlers about!"

	His blue gaze finds the eyes of the other two in turn, "Gell, you get us some rope, fast. Belfalor, young Aerec just shot through the woods, he'll need your help."

<Fred: add a "go!" or two if that'll help.

	(Baran's dog has started circling them all, occassionaly letting out an excited bark.)

Binder Fred, a place for each man.


----------



## Redclaw (May 4, 2008)

Disappointed, Aerec slowly makes his way back to the camp.  He knows that pursuing the burglars further into the woods would prove dangerous and likely fruitless, but he can't shake the feeling of failure.  _Oh well, at least we chased them off, whoever they were.  They won't soon be back,_ he thinks to himself.

As he approaches the edge of the forest, he hears the exchange between Baran and Granthan.  _Great, just what I need.  I answer the dwarf's call and I'm going to be blamed for it.  Besides, I know more about horses than that blowhard knows about his own backside.  Stumpy is just fine, and there's no way that plodder is going anywhere.  We could leave him out for a week and he'd still be in the same place as long as there was food and water close by._ 

With a scowl and the stance of a man ready to be challenged, Aerec emerges from the woods.  "The others got away, I'm sorry to say.  I think there were three more of them, but they were so small and fast that I can't even swear to that," he says to Baran and the others.  He then notices the dwarf sitting on one of the burglars.  "What do they look like when they're held still?" he asks.


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 5, 2008)

Events unfold in time. 
The camp soon becomes a hive of twilight activity as word quickly spreads of the burglary and the three escapees. Aerec returns to the camp just as Ulfang and Aurvandil are deciding what to do with their unconscious quarry...



			
				Binder_Fred said:
			
		

> "You do that," replies Baran, teeth tight, not looking. "In the meanwhile, make yourself useful and get -umph - I mean - grab some men and check the rest of the camp. We may have rustlers about!"
> 
> His blue gaze finds the eyes of the other two in turn, "Gell, you get us some rope, fast. Belfalor, young Aerec just shot through the woods, he'll need your help."




Gellion nods urgently "yes foreman Baran!" then dashes back the way he came.

Belfalor stops near the Dwarf and stares toward the treeline.

"Go!" The dwarf insists.

"The horsemaster returns, without triumph" Belfalor says simply, indicating, with a nod of his head, Aerec emerging from the forest.

Granthan bristles visibly as he stalks nearer; his double chin wobbling with indignation, cheeks and browline flushing red. But as he nears, his scowl melts away to be replaced by a look of bewilderment. A wave of his hand and a curt command sends several loggers dashing back to their tents for weapons and lamps. Granthan remains, eyes bulging as he surveys the thief lying prostrate beneath the Dwarf. "What unnatural thing is this? The shadows of Mirkwood conspiring to take form? Walking among us, the colour of night no less!"

When Aerec approaches Granthan's scowl returns, "and you" he points, "if you dare leave your duties again you'll pay for it with this season's wage, maybe next season's too!" There's a sideways nature to the fat man's admonishment. He stares, but his eyes flick away from Aerec as though nervous of the other's obvious strength and potential.

Belfalor catches Aerec's eye and shakes his head, silent yet eloquent: 'take my advice lad - don't react.'

Meanwhile the captured thief continues to sob and beg for his life.


----------



## renau1g (May 5, 2008)

Looking at the assistance that the other Men are providing he'll yell out to one of the individuals milling about "Go and grab us some rope, we need to bind the little thief's hands and feet, so they don't try anything."


----------



## Binder Fred (May 6, 2008)

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> Belfalor stops near the Dwarf and stares toward the treeline.
> "Go, go, GO!" The dwarf insists.
> "The horsemaster returns, without triumph" Belfalor says simply, indicating, with a nod of his head, Aerec emerging from the forest.



	"Ah," admits the foredwarf, "so he does."



			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> With a scowl and the stance of a man ready to be challenged, Aerec emerges from the woods. "The others got away, I'm sorry to say. I think there were three more of them, but they were so small and fast that I can't even swear to that," he says to Baran and the others. He then notices the dwarf sitting on one of the burglars. "What do they look like when they're held still?" he asks.



	Baran shows him, though "still" is not a word he'd have used. 

	"Good run, lad," he shoots as an aside, "Beat *me* by quite a few bowshots. Hold QUIET!" That last downwards : it's getting barren hard to speak over the din coming from the thief's seemingly small mouth.

	And from the other sides comes an even bigger mouth.



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> Granthan bristles visibly as he stalks nearer; his double chin wobbling with indignation, cheeks and browline flushing red. But as he nears, his scowl melts away to be replaced by a look of bewilderment. A wave of his hand and a curt command sends several loggers dashing back to their tents for weapons and lamps. Granthan remains, eyes bulging as he surveys the thief lying prostrate beneath the Dwarf. "What unnatural thing is this? The shadows of Mirkwood conspiring to take form? Walking among us, the colour of night no less!"



	"Very little walking, Gran" happily grouses the dwarf, now that things are once more under control, "mostly dashing, and wriggling, and savaging properties not their own."
	Meanwhile the captured thief continues to sob and beg for his life, and so Baran squeezes closer, muscles bunching : "Quieter, I said," this time gentler, close in the ear. "Later. Later is the time for talk."

<Response Thief? Would a Handle Animal roll help? He'll take 10 on it if so.>



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> When Aerec approaches Granthan's scowl returns, "and you" he points, "if you dare leave your duties again you'll pay for it with this season's wage, maybe next season's too!" There's a sideways nature to the fat man's admonishment. He stares, but his eyes flick away from Aerec as though nervous of the other's obvious strength and potential.
> Belfalor catches Aerec's eye and shakes his head, silent yet eloquent: 'take my advice lad - don't react.'



	Baran just looks, interrested. If he had a hand free, he'd have scratched his ear.



			
				renau1g said:
			
		

> Looking at the assistance that the other Men are providing he'll yell out to one of the individuals milling about "Go and grab us some rope, we need to bind the little thief's hands and feet, so they don't try anything."



"Van, you watching the perimeter from up there?"

<Response Aurvandil?>

Binder Fred, venturing out again tomorrow for a ten day so expect slower posting. Do my best though (and I haven't been that quick so far anyway .


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 6, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Shayuri OOC]Shay, now would be a good time for Aranel to arrive and join the group[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Binder_Fred OOC]Fred, do your best to post when you can. A 10 day silence from Baran would probably be disastrous for the game at this point, but don't feel pressured [/SBLOCK]
Baran may make a Diplomacy check in an effort to charm/compell his prisoner into a less agitated mood. Handle Animal isn't appropriate.
Ropes are soon forthcoming and the two thieves are bound. Given the sheer number of hands now gathering around the two fallen burglars this is no difficult feat. The onus is left to Ulfang and Baran to do the actual tying (since they requested the rope it is handed to them while others subdue - or hold down for the sake of safety - the burglars).

[SBLOCK=Baran & Ulfang]Baran and Ulfang, pls make a Use Rope check +10[/SBLOCK]
Once the thieves are bound

A cursory search of the two thieves will reveal the following:
Conscious thief:
Half-torn parchment belonging to a certain dwarf and stuffed inside the thief's tunic (congratulations Binder_Fred! )
Two darts wrapped in brown leather, itself tied with a leather thong, and sheathed in the thief's belt.
A sap, tucked in the belt.
Visible clothing: black tunic with hood, belted at the waist (a simple black leather belt) and embroidered about the hem and sleeves with a grey pattern. Tight black stockings on the legs and curly toed shoes with soft, padded soles.

Unconscious thief:
Curved dagger with wooden hilt and leather scabbard tucked in belt (equiv. Kukri)
Identical clothing to the other thief.
She wears make-up of some sort; red lipstick and white powder which makes her face look very pale. On her head is scribed some kind of black rune.


----------



## renau1g (May 6, 2008)

Ulfang gladly takes the rope and begins tying up the unconscious stranger, although he is no expert in either rope tying or people binding. He will slide the dagger-type weapon into his belt and look closer at the rune on the creatures head. Ulfang has no experience with runes or mystical writings and wonders if that elf-maiden is around, as she might know more about this. 

[sblock=Roll] Use Rope (1d20+12=17) [/sblock]


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 6, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Renau1g OOC]Could you give me a list of Ulfang's skills. The character sheet on Myth Weaver seems to have vanished. I copied all your details to a Notepad file, but under skills I cleverly put 'see www.myth-weavers.com/sheets/view.phd?id=50123'. No rush, just for my records, Thanks[/SBLOCK]
Ulfang ties the rope and appraises the knots as being pretty good, even if he does say so himself.

Quite a crowd has gathered around Ulfang and Aurvandil by this point.

The tall, gangly youth named Gellion rubs a hand across his mouth and stares wide-eyed at the girl on the floor. "Is... is she... _dead?_". His questioning eyes slide over Ulfang (pretty much a stranger to the youngster), and alight instead on Aurvandil the knight, with whom Gellion has had passing conversations in the past.


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2008)

There is a rustle in the bushes; little more than what would be caused by a light breeze. When it passes, Aranel is standing just inside the circle of light from the torches brought by the Men from the camp. Her dark eyes flick over most of the Men, dismissing them, but linger on Baran and Ulfang and their captives.

After her moment of assessment, her generous lips curve into a wry smile.

"Is it a custom of Men to discipline their children by asking Dwarfs to sit on them? If so, it is a wonder Men ever stray."

The smile fades then.

"But stray they do. What passes here?"


----------



## Redclaw (May 6, 2008)

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> When Aerec approaches Granthan's scowl returns, "and you" he points, "if you dare leave your duties again you'll pay for it with this season's wage, maybe next season's too!" There's a sideways nature to the fat man's admonishment. He stares, but his eyes flick away from Aerec as though nervous of the other's obvious strength and potential.
> 
> Belfalor catches Aerec's eye and shakes his head, silent yet eloquent: 'take my advice lad - don't react.'



Aerec's back stiffens, and his unyielding eyes meet Granthan's, but he heeds Belfalor's unspoken warning and looks away, making sure to let his gaze linger just long enough to make it clear it's his choice.  "I'm sorry.  I heard a shout for help, and knew the horse would be fine," he replies to the big blowhard, not bothering to use Stumpy's name because he knew Granthan didn't even know the horses had names.  "I would wager a week's wages against yours that he hasn't moved a step since I left.  He's thoroughly cared for, and all that needs doing is putting his blanket on.  I thought the matter of thieves in the camp more pressing."  As he finishes, he lets his gaze sweep back in Granthan's direction, but pointedly looks over the fat man's head, somehow giving the appearance of avoiding a superior's gaze, but simultaneously showing his disdain.


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 6, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Brethilost Logging Camp Map and PC Positions]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 7, 2008)

Aerec said:
			
		

> "I would wager a week's wages against yours that he hasn't moved a step since I left. He's thoroughly cared for, and all that needs doing is putting his blanket on. I thought the matter of thieves in the camp more pressing."



Granthan's eye twitches slightly "Oh, you did did you?! Well now, we'll soon see what... what... WILL SOMEBODY SHUT THAT CONFOUNDED DOG UP!"

"The lady of the woods," Belfalor suddenly says, jerking his clean-shaven chin toward the treeline where Aranel the Elf maiden has appeared. He physically grasps Granthan's wide shoulders and turns him in that direction. 

Granthan's attention is suitably diverted, "gah. What does that leaf breeder want now?" He stalks off toward Aranel, Aerec temporarily forgotten.

"He is an ill tempered man," Belfalor puts a friendly arm around Aerec's shoulder when Granthan is gone, "I saw your quick feet young horsemaster. You were fast. Well done." 

Belfalor then helps the dwarf and others pin down the burglar while Baran binds the squirming character with rope.

--

_Aranel's_ sudden appearance causes a stir among the Men by the treeline. Several shrink back, eyeing her with deep suspicion. One or two even turn and walk back toward their tents. Gellion stays where he is, watching the Elf with obvious admiration.

[SBLOCK=Shayuri]Aranel knows of Gellion. He is a Man who is known to be in contact with Thalion, a Sindar Elf from Thranduil's court. Thalion was a healer and druid of the northern tribes, but he was captured by the Necromancer of Mirkwood and was absent for many long seasons. Upon his return he was changed and capricious. Many Elves feared him. Thalion chose to leave  the court of Thranduil of his own volition, and is now known to live a wild existence in northern Mirkwood where he heals and cares for sick and injured animals. Spies of Thranduil have already identified Gellion as a friend of Thalion and say Thalion now visits the logging camp from time to time to heal injuries and treat illness.

Aranel also knows Grathan (and Baran, of course). She has less dealing with the Man than  the Dwarf.

Granthan usually treats her like royalty, simpering and fussing around her and forever asking after the health of 'The King'. She's under no illusion that behind her back Granthan refers to her in derogatory terms. He's an obvious fake, and not just to Elven sensibilities.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Binder Fred (May 7, 2008)

Baran rolls for Diplomacy (still say we're all animals inside  
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1588989/



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> Belfalor then helps the dwarf and others pin down the burglar while Baran binds the squirming character with rope.



http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1588994/

	Baran does a distracted job of it, eyes frankly searching his thief for one thing, one object... Hands join eyes as soon as they can : That long shape tucked in his belt? No, a sap and darts wrapped in leather (*poison* darts?) -- he looks up to the thief, shakes is head, disapointed, before returning to it. 

<Response Thief?>

That bulge in his tunic maybe? Yes? yes? "YES!" The dwarf squeezes the prize in his large hands, relief flooding his veins. The heirloom, his sister's memory... they are SAFE.



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> "Is it a custom of Men to discipline their children by asking Dwarfs to sit on them? If so, it is a wonder Men ever stray."
> The smile fades then... "But stray they do. What passes here?"



	"Seems the forest produces thieves as well as food for our axes," informs a barely contained foredwarf (excitement? triumph?). "Three more at least are now in your domain, lady elf; but this one- " a hand falls heavily on his thief's shoulder, propping him up so his feet barely rest on the ground "-this one and I have some discussing to do. My hut?"

<Response Any?>

Binder Fred, "no pressure" he says!


----------



## Shayuri (May 7, 2008)

Aranel frowns.

"Thieves? Are they Men? And you say they ran -into- Mirkwood at night?"

The elf moves fluidly forward, glancing around at the Men of the camp again, then fixing her gaze on the burgler unfortunate enough to be pinned by a Dwarf.


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 7, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC For All]There are actually two camps (see map on previous page), one by  the treeline where I have the strangely silent Aurvandil and the thief-binding Ulfang (plus NPCs Gellion and a handful of Men). The other camp is halfway between Baran's hut and the treeline and there I have Baran, Aerec and now Aranel. My assumption is that Aranel has checked the one downed thief and is now heading further into the camp to check the other. Distance is about 40 feet between the two camps so its no big thing, but I think to avoid shouting Aranel would just approach the dwarf's camp[/SBLOCK]


			
				Binder_Fred said:
			
		

> That bulge in his tunic maybe? Yes? yes? "YES!" The dwarf squeezes the prize in his large hands, relief flooding his veins. The heirloom, his sister's memory... they are SAFE.



"_See? See?_ I _tolds_ you. I tolds you I had it! I told truly!" whispers the burglar, now well and truly restrained. Small eyes glitter in the pale disc of his broad face, some kind of mischief shifts across his features like a shadow. 

"My lady," Grathan bows and grins widely before the advancing Elf. He finds himself backing away as she doesn't slacken her pace for him. "Ah what wind of grace and fortitude brings you to our shores this evening? It is a rare pleasure indeed..."


			
				Aranel said:
			
		

> "Is it a custom of Men to discipline their children by asking Dwarfs to sit on them? If so, it is a wonder Men ever stray." The smile fades then. "But stray they do. What passes here?"



Granthan indicates the burglar, "tis nothing, my lady. Nothing at all. We were just..."


			
				Baran said:
			
		

> "Seems the forest produces thieves as well as food for our axes," informs a barely contained foredwarf (excitement? triumph?). "Three more at least are now in your domain, lady elf; but this one- " a hand falls heavily on his thief's shoulder, propping him up so his feet barely rest on the ground "-this one and I have some discussing to do. My hut?"



"Now look here," Granthan wags a finger, "we need to discuss..."


			
				Aranel said:
			
		

> Aranel frowns.
> "Thieves? Are they Men? And you say they ran -into- Mirkwood at night?"
> 
> The elf moves fluidly forward, glancing around at the Men of the camp again, then fixing her gaze on the burgler unfortunate enough to be pinned by a Dwarf.



[SBLOCK=Shayuri]She recognises him not, though she recognises his people (as would all Elves of Mirkwood, so no need for a roll). The Elves of Mirkwood call them _Dorn Perrianath_, but Northmen are known to refer to them as Stoor Hobbits. Aranel doubts that Men  this far east would have any experience of them. A short folk, somewhere between Men and Dwarfs, but in fact born of neither and in many ways similar even to the Elves, they dwell in the region of Gladden or thereabouts, living, as their kind are wont to do, in crudely excavated burrows and caves. But they are not prone to wild-ways or evil. They are known for their mischief and their inquisitive nature, but they rarely venture beyond the Gladden region. To find a Perrianath this far east is unheard of. To find them thieving beggars belief and Aranel can only assume there has been some kind of misunderstanding.(Basic INT roll pls Shay - equiv Knowledge-Local) for additional information about Stoor Hobbits[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (May 7, 2008)

Int check: 5
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1589369/

For the first time an expression other than mild disdain touches Aranel's face as she sees the features of the thief. Surprise.

"Why...you're not a child of Men at all, are you?" she says in a tone of wonder. "What brings you so far from home, little _perrianath _?"

She looks at Granthan, finally acknowledging him.

"Yes? And what would you like to discuss?"

Abruptly she looks at Baran and adds, "Is there proof of thievery?" in puzzled tones.


----------



## renau1g (May 7, 2008)

Ulfang will get up, grab the unconscious form of the bandit and throw her over his shoulder as he notices the commotion caused by the appearance of the elf maiden. When he gets to the group he'll deposit his 'cargo' next to the other bound thief and look over to Baran *"So what we doing with 'em?"*


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 7, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Shayuri]Sorry, failed INT roll. She remembers nothing more of the Stoor Hobbits, though other Elves of Mirkwood surely will.[/SBLOCK]


			
				Aranel said:
			
		

> "Why...you're not a child of Men at all, are you?" she says in a tone of wonder. "What brings you so far from home, little perrianath ?"



The thief lowers his head, so that his eyes peer at Aranel from beneath the ridge and shadow of his brow. A sly grin, teeth firmly together, completes the expression. "Not the Elf's business."



			
				Aranel said:
			
		

> "Yes? And what would you like to discuss?"



"Ah, aha, just to welcome you to the camp, as ever, my lady. T'was not to you that I wished to discuss.. ur.. that is, I welcome your part in all talk of course, but t'was with foredwarf Baran that I wished to discuss what is to be done with these... ur," he wags a hand vaguely at the thief, then at the other one slung over Ulfang's shoulder.


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 7, 2008)

I would suggest moving the game forward slightly in order to open up more scope for roleplay and so that all players can interact. Please feel free to state your preference for continuing from the current position if you think there's still stuff to play out.

If we move forward: Baran and Ulfang take the two captured thieves and their spoils to Baran's hut where they are placed in chairs. Aranel, Aurvandil and Aerec attend. Belfalor, ever the magnanimous NPC, manages to distract Granthan and draw him into some kind of alterior discussion outside the hut.


----------



## Redclaw (May 7, 2008)

Aerec is curious, so would likely attend, but will quickly go back and finish taking care of Stumpy first.  He's not one to leave a horse unattended for long.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 8, 2008)

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> The thief lowers his head, so that his eyes peer at Aranel from beneath the ridge and shadow of his brow. A sly grin, teeth firmly together, completes the expression. "Not the Elf's business."



	Baran casually bops him upside the head, in a manner all misbehaving children know quite, quite well.

<assming the thief looks his way questionningly or equivalent :
	"You add a 'my lady'. Makes the rudeness go down easier, I've found." Calm blue eyes flick the elf's way.

<Response Thief and/or Aranel?>



			
				Renau1g said:
			
		

> Ulfang gets up, grab the unconscious form of the bandit and throw her over his shoulder as he notices the commotion caused by the appearance of the elf maiden. When he gets to the group he deposits his 'cargo' next to the other bound thief and look over to Baran "So what we doing with 'em?"



	"Information is next on the list, I thinks, then Justice will have to have a hand.." Baran grabs Ulfang by the upper arm and squeezes, "and then I've got to start earning that week's wage I owe you and the Van lad!"

<Response Ulfang, Aurvandil?>



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Yes? And what would you like to discuss?"




	(Even engaged in another conversation, Baran stil manages a near inaudible chuckle at that.)



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Abruptly she looks at Baran and adds, "Is there proof of thievery?" in puzzled tones.



	"Could say that," nods the dwarf, scratching at his beard, "from my own hut no less." Sort of a sobering thought, that... "Speaking of warm, non-windy places...." He grabs 'his' thief and sling him over his shoulder without further consulting.

<OOC: I'm game for the scene change.

Binder Fred, Short day thanks to the rain.


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2008)

"Your fellows ran into the Mirkwood," Aranel tells the little bandit as Baran hoists him up. "That makes it my business."

She nods at Granthan to acknowledge his words without actually replying, then follows the dwarf and men into the hut, meaning to get to the bottom of it all.


----------



## renau1g (May 8, 2008)

Ulfang smiles as the dwarf grasps his arm *"I expect you to work extra hard that week, maybe earn a little bonus for me and Van"*. He'll hoist 'his' thief over his shoulder again and follow the dwarf into his home for the second time tonight.


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 8, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Necro_Kinder OOC]It's been 5 days since your last post. I'm going to remove Aurvandil IC from the immediate game until you return so he doesn't feel like an empty presence. If you don't post in the next 3 days I'll assume you've lost interest and will probably write Aurvandil out of the game.[/SBLOCK]
The burglars are taken to Baran's hut, the conscious thief struggling, squirming and shrieking the whole way. Granthan is diverted by Belfalor who keeps him talking outside while the others take their prisoners inside and bind them to chairs.

Gellion slips in behind the last person to enter the hut. He keeps a low profile in the shadows near the door.

Once the pair are seated the conscious thief pays his unconscious cohort suprisingly little heed, barely acknowledging her presence. Instead he seems primarily concerned with his own comfort, conversely yelling and ranting or begging for compassion.



			
				Baran said:
			
		

> "Information is next on the list, I thinks, then Justice will have to have a hand.." Baran grabs Ulfang by the upper arm and squeezes, "and then I've got to start earning that week's wage I owe you and the Van lad!"



"I speak not for Ulfang, but you owe me no wage," says Aurvandil (temporarily in NPC mode) "as a member of this camp it was my duty to intervene. I am just glad I could be of service. Now, if you will excuse me, I must attend my steed who is perhaps more agitated by the event than I. But please inform me when you have appraised the female thief's wounds. I regret harming her so and her fate concerns me. Will you tell me, foredwarf Baran, if her injury worsens. Or if she awakes; pray offer my apologies for that cut on her head." The knight leads his horse away, looking troubled.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 9, 2008)

Renau1g said:
			
		

> Ulfang smiles, "I expect you to work extra hard that week, maybe earn a little bonus for me and Van."



	That earns him a kid shove. "What about you, Van?"


			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> "I speak not for Ulfang, but you owe me no wage," says Aurvandil "as a member of this camp it was my duty to intervene. I am just glad I could be of service. Now, if you will excuse me, I must attend my steed who is perhaps more agitated by the event than I. But please inform me when you have appraised the female thief's wounds. I regret harming her so and her fate concerns me. Will you tell me, foredwarf Baran, if her injury worsens. Or if she awakes; pray offer my apologies for that cut on her head." The knight leads his horse away, looking troubled.



	"Something I said?" Never could quite get into this one's mind.

<Response Ulfang?>



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> The burglars are taken to Baran's hut, the conscious thief struggling, squirming and shrieking the whole way.



	"This has worked for you in the past, I take it?"



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> Once the pair are seated the conscious thief pays his unconscious cohort suprisingly little heed, barely acknowledging her presence. Instead he seems primarily concerned with his own comfort, conversely yelling and ranting or begging for compassion.




	"It's a wonder the race survived." Baran shifts part of his attention to the elf, "'Pery a nath' was it, lady of vinca?"

<Response Aranel?>

	"Gel? Could you go close that window in the back, make sure nothing else's been disturbed?" Baran gently, softly, lays the savaged ârchent on the table, out of harm's way.

<Response Gellion?>

Binder Fred, the imperfect host.


----------



## Shayuri (May 9, 2008)

"We of the wood call them _Dorn Perrianath_," Aranel replies, the word slightly trilled in the Elvish manner, quite unlike Baran's butchery of it. "They are to all accounts a gentle folk of hill and burrow. Full of mischief but without malice. The Men of Gladden call them Hobbits. Stoor Hobbits."

She frowns at the cursing, pleading figure...a puzzled frown like someone trying to work a cipher or read an ill-understood tongue.

"What is it they stole?"

On impulse Aranel moves forward to get a better look at the female bandit.


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 9, 2008)

Baran said:
			
		

> "Gel? Could you go close that window in the back, make sure nothing else's been disturbed?" Baran gently, softly, lays the savaged ârchent on the table, out of harm's way.




Gellion starts, surprised to be addressed (probably hoping not to be noticed). "Y... yes foredwarf Baran," he hurries sideways, knocks over a random stool next to Aerec (who hops sideways to save his shins), picks it back up with an apologetic bumbling of words which sound something like: 'sorryairecdintseeit' then hurries to the back room.



			
				Aranel said:
			
		

> On impulse Aranel moves forward to get a better look at the female bandit.




Her face is downturned, framed by curly hair, so Aranel must bend and look up at the stoor hobbit's face from underneath. She looks terribly pale, the thick crimson blood trickling from the wound on her head at stark contrast with the ashen colour of her skin. She's young, with the same broad cheeks, wide brow and pinched nose and lips of her cohort. On her head has been scribed some kind of rune. When they were bringing the girl in the rune looked like a tatoo, maybe just ink or paint. But now it stands proud on angry red welts, as though the character were carved into her flesh and the result had scabbed over.

Suddenly the hobbit's eyes open. They don't flicker or open slowly and with confusion as may be expected of one emerging from a groggy state. They open instantly and fix Aranel with a cold stare. The iris is yellow, with a tiny black pupil. The edges of the whites of her eyes are blood-shot.

Even as Aranel watches, the yellow fades, replaced by shining blue. The girl blinks.

Realisation seems to settle on her face and she starts to sob softly, avoiding the gaze of any in the room, especially the male stoor hobbit who is now glowering at her.


----------



## Redclaw (May 9, 2008)

Aerec smiles at Gellion's apology, completely understanding his nerves and the resulting clumsiness.  His attention is drawn back to the two prisoners as the female seems to start back to consciousness.  He watches, intrigued, but knows that his best bet is simply to watch for now.


----------



## Shayuri (May 9, 2008)

Aranel recoils instinctively, feeling as if cold water had just been splashed over her. There was only one place she knew where such dark magicks as this lurked. But -why-?

She returns her flinty gaze to the Hobbit male, meeting him glower for glower.

"Show me what was taken," she repeats to Baran, more urgently. 

(Does the symbol -mean- anything, or is it...as far as she's concerned...just a runic mark?)


----------



## renau1g (May 9, 2008)

Binder Fred said:
			
		

> That earns him a kid shove. "What about you, Van?"
> 
> "Something I said?" Never could quite get into this one's mind.
> 
> <Response Ulfang?>




Ulfang will just laugh at the righteous Van, *"Never could joke with that one, you know I'm kidding about the wages."* 

During the interagations, Ulfang will join Aerec in letting the elf & dwarf take the lead.


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 9, 2008)

The rune may mean something, but requires a trained Decipher Script roll. Feel free to try a basic INT (equiv. knowledge-black speech) since she's guessing at the origins and speaks Black Speech. A successful roll is likely to return vague results. Redclaw, Renau1g and Binder_Fred, you guys can also roll basic INT, but the DC will be different as none of your PCs are familiar with Black Speech


----------



## Binder Fred (May 10, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Show me what was taken," she repeats to Baran, more urgently.



"Tripped over a stool doing the deed, so all they had time for was this kar- this fortune scroll here."

<OCC: INT roll for the rune http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1592115/

Binder Fred, busy, busy day today, quite tired.


----------



## Shayuri (May 10, 2008)

[sblock=GM]Int check 12
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1592168/[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 10, 2008)

[sblock=DM]
Int Check (1d20=15), interesting... 
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 10, 2008)

Aerec looks on with interest, struck by something about the mark on the female.
[sblock=DM] Int check (1d20+0)=20 Go nat 20!  Too bad there are no auto successes with skills.  [/sblock]


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 10, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Redclaw/Aerec](Interpretation of the roll is actually more based on luck than intelligence as Aerec has no knowledge of Black Speech or runes. Good roll though!) Aerec recalls seeing something like this rune before, some weeks past. Late was the hour and even the fringes of Mirkwood were darkening to shadow with an unnatural haste that day. So do the working days of the camp grow shorter as the woods grow ever more perilous, and thus had Aerec been returning with one of the pack ponies from a felling site, taking one of the vague twisting paths, thick with roots and lined with vegetation. The lumberjack that day had dallied with his use of the horse and Aerec was in a sore mood, having been forced to wait longer than he should. With such preoccupation did his mind wander, and so too his feet, until he found himself away from the path and briefly lost in a part of the forest he did not recognise. It was during this time that Aerec stumbled upon a dell of widely spaced trees and scattered stones. Upon some trees were carved marks, much like the rune upon the forehead of the female thief. An air of ill content lay about that place and Aerec had not lingered there for long, hurrying instead onward and eventually toward the sound of the falls. This way did he stumble and trip his way back to the camp.[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=renau1g/Ulfang]Ulfang does not recognise the strange character scribed on the forehead of the thief, but he recognises its implication and feels uncomfortable even standing in its presence.[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Shayuri/Aranel]Aranel cannot interpret the exact meaning,  but she senses the connotation and has no doubt that the rune portends some far greater evil than mere burglary.[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Binder_Fred/Baran]Baran has had no dealings with such a thing. He knows of dwarven runes, of course, like the ones upon his parchment, or the delving script of Angerthas Daeron, but he can only write and read standard Khuzdul runic, and has come to write more often in common Westron when keeping ledger or journal.[/SBLOCK]
Gellion returns from the back room. He clears his throat, "I have closed the window foredwarf Baran."



			
				Binder_Fred said:
			
		

> Binder Fred, busy, busy day today, quite tired.



Appreciate the effort Fred


----------



## Redclaw (May 10, 2008)

Aerec's eyes hone in on the mark, and he struggles to remember where he has seen such a thing before.  Then, with an excited grunt, he nods his head enthusiastically.  "I have seen marks like that.  I can't swear that any were identical, but the resemblance is undeniable.  They were carved into trees in a small dell not too far from here.  I was a bit..." he hesitates, ashamed to admit it, "...lost, so I don't know that I can find it again.  But it was near enough to the falls that I was able to navigate by their sound."


----------



## Shayuri (May 10, 2008)

Aranel looks sharply at Aerec when he mentions marks carved on trees, then kneels gracefully near the male Stoor and says quietly, "Who is your master, and why were you sent here?"


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 12, 2008)

[SBLOCK=tidied up OOC about interrogation rolls]
There are two ways you guys can go from this point.
Pls confirm which way you'd like to play the interrogation- rollplay or roleplay.

*ROLLPLAY*
Interrogation is broken down into rounds with Baran and Aranel as chief interrogators. Each round has two question slots which can be filled based on suggestions/discussion between all 4 players. Questions for proceeding rounds will likely depend on results from previous rounds. Feel free to use sneaky tactics (verifying previous answers, looking for inconsistencies etc.) and I encourage all players to participate. You should allocate a thief for each question. DC for the girl will be much higher than the male as she's very nearly mute.

For the first round we'll go with 'Who is your master?' and 'why were you sent here?' for the male Stoor.

Rollplay assumes all four are active participants in the interrogation, but only Baran and Aranel are forthright in posing questions so they deal directly with the thieves. Gellion will stay out of it.

Per round, I will make 2 Diplomacy checks for Baran and Aranel using Aid Another rules (1 check per question. They're effectively aiding each other in the interrogation, so each check not only determines truth/lie but also rolls of 10 or more add +2 bonus to the other PC's respective check) ...and four Sense Motive checks, one per player, again- I'll roll. 

The Diplomacy rolls represent the use of tact, subtlety and a way with words to cajole/intimidate and trick the truth out of the thieves and are DC based. I'll be keeping results secret, but revealing to some extent the result of Sense Motive checks (opposed Bluff rolls in the case of a lie, straight forward DC in the case of truth) by giving each answer a reliability percentile, representing the judgement of the group as a whole (all four PCs).

Successful diplomacy rolls will weedle the truth out of the thief while failed rolls will result in stubborn lies or outright refusal to respond. 

If the thief tells the truth and Sense Motive rolls average out as good (3/1 success/fail) the group will *probably* deem the thief's answer as pretty believable and his body language as being consistent with telling the truth (or at least not seeming overtly shifty) resulting in a 60%-99% reliability. If the thief lies and Sense Motive rolls average out as good the group will *probably* be suspicious (1% to 39% reliable). If the thief tells the truth and Sense Motive rolls average as bad (1/3 success/fail) there'll be no telling if the answer is true or not resulting in a middle-ground reliability of 40%-59%. If the thief lies and Sense Motive rolls average as bad then it's likely his lie will be believed, resulting in an appropriately high percentile. For 2/2 Sense Motive rolls I'll deem the result based on the nature of the question/lie/truth, but the result will likely be 40%-59%.

I'll also adjust percentiles if I think a lie is outrageous or the truth is ambiguous and PCs would know this. I might request the odd Knowledge or INT check as we go.

Players themselves will, of course, be able to override Sense Motive results if they think the percentile roll is bunkum. ie Calling bluff even when the Sense Motive shows truth. 

Each round of interrogation lasts (edit in hindsight) 1d6 minutes, min 2. This represents the way questions are posed, not asked outright but put forward in such a way that the thief is more likely to spill the beans, and includes the response too, of course.

*ROLEPLAY*
Self explanatory I guess  Probably the preference,  but given the turn rate it could take a long time. I'd expect elements of roleplay with the first option anyway.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2008)

(I don't mind taking time with it...it's a pretty crucial moment to the story...plus, Aranel is not a diplomat...though she's fairly good with Sense Motive )


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 13, 2008)

(I like the roleplay, and if things don't go right Aurvandil always has intimidate)


----------



## renau1g (May 13, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] I'm also in the roleplay camp, even though this particular exchange isn't Ulfang's forte [/sblock]


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 13, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Necro_Kinder]um... welcome back. Any particular reason for the drop in post rates? You might want to take a closer look at message 72 in this thread.[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=tidied up OOC for interrogation rolls]
I'd like to hear what Binder and Redclaw think before I make a decision. Right now the roleplays have it.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Redclaw (May 13, 2008)

I'm fine either way.  I don't see Aerec getting too involved, so sense motive checks are his most likely contribution, but I can try to chime in with roleplay pieces as we go along, too.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 13, 2008)

[sblock=Dlsharrock]
Sorry, I posted it in the OOC thread. I had some issues with finals and final projects and some relationship issues, but I'm back and should be good to go. The only exception is I might miss a few posts this weekend as I am out of town (Thurs-Sun) but I'll have my laptop, so I'll try to find some wifi somewhere. My apologies on missing out. [/sblock]


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 13, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Necro_Kinder]No problem. Glad to have you back! For some reason I didn't get an auto update about your OOC post which is a pain. I don't know what you want to do about my NPC actions for Aurvandil. I based them on his knightly sense of honour and the fact that he pretty much pulped the thief in an unfair fight. Goes against his sense of decency and he's probably a bit tortured by it. Only in terms of roleplay though, I don't see it violating his Knight's Code or affecting his use of Knight's Challenge. I expect you'll want to reintroduce him to the room IC though).[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=OOC]Binder_Fred has dropped me a line to let me know he's likely to be absent a couple of days. I still think I'll wait to hear what he'd like to do as Redclaw is a neutral and Binder is playing one of the active protagonists in this bit of the game.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Binder Fred (May 13, 2008)

Back from the woods and enworld is actualy working for a change (that was the problem on sunday, saturday and monday's lack of posting beng entirely my fault I'm afraid . 

Reading through the posts as we speak, folks!


----------



## Binder Fred (May 14, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "We of the wood call them Dorn Perrianath," Aranel replies, the word slightly trilled in the Elvish manner, quite unlike Baran's butchery of it. "They are to all accounts a gentle folk of hill and burrow. Full of mischief but without malice. The Men of Gladden call them Hobbits. Stoor Hobbits."



	"Exceptions to the rule," shrugs the dwarf, forgoing to mention how elves (and Men) have generaly been described in his presence.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Aranel recoils instinctively, feeling as if cold water had just been splashed over her. There was only one place she knew where such dark magicks as this lurked. But -why-?



	The dwarf starts as well : he hasn't seen the eyes from where he's standing, but he *has* seen her reaction to them plain enough. "What's it?" 

	Instead of answering, Aranel returns her flinty gaze to the Hobbit male, meeting him glower for glower. "Show me what was taken," she repeats to Baran, more urgently. 

	"Um... Tripped over a stool doing the deed, so all they had time for was this kar- this fortune scroll here." He's still looking at her, questions in his eyes.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Aranel looks sharply at Aerec, then kneels gracefully near the male Stoor and says quietly, "Who is your master, and why were you sent here?"



	Quite a lot of assumptions in there... or it could be she-



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> Just then Gellion returns from the back room. He clears his throat, "I have closed the window foredwarf Baran."



	"Good going lad," replies he, a bit distracted... "Get me the jug by the shelves, will you? I'll get some mugs. We've - uh- all been running round, and some of us have even shouted a time or two..." He looks apologeticaly round the room, not meeting anybody's gaze, as if needing to drink was some sort of weakness.

<OOC : The jug contains water, with a bit of the bitter fruit in it (sorry to dissapoint, Ulfang . Any that want some can have it. Baran will certainly down a whole mug. In fact :

	Baran downs a whole mug himself, the tang of the bitter fruit sitting nicely on the toungue after all that effort. The water itself isn't bad either, of course. 

<Thief's response to Aranel here?>

<OOC: Baran will Sense Motive and/or Spot away at the two thieves as appropriate. 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1595387/

<OOC: After he's done that and while he thinks of the next step, he'll do a visual Heal check on the wounded one to determine the wound's severity/efect on the patient and likely remedial method(s).

Last roll on http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1595387/

FINALY:
<OOC: bit tricky picking the next question without knowing the (lack of) answer to the first one, but Baran will likely try:

	"What do you want with me?"

<Response Thieves?>

Sense Motive + Spot : http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1595390/

Binder Fred, catching up.


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2008)

Aranel takes the scroll and frowns at it, perplexed.

She gives Baran a look and says, "The hobbit woman has a mark on her head. And for a moment I thought I saw...something else looking out through her eyes. We should talk more of this after they've had a chance to answer our questions."


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 14, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Binder_Fred]Fred, can you have a look at post 87, rollplay vs roleplay. I need a definitive preference, though I'm guessing you've already read it and prefer roleplay. It just wasn't very clear which was your choice.

To save you reading through, so far the roleplays have it.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Binder Fred (May 14, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Aranel takes the scroll and frowns at it, perplexed.



(Baran tenses at that but remains quiet, watching.)



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> She gives Baran a look and says, "The hobbit woman has a mark on her head. And for a moment I thought I saw...something else looking out through her eyes. We should talk more of this after they've had a chance to answer our questions."



<I suggest:
	Silence then, as all eyes somberly pour over the "hobbits", drift over their clothes... their faces... the rune inscribed on their catch's forehead...

	Then, with an excited grunt, [Aerec] nods his head enthusiastically. [etc]


<OOC: I think we should go for the shortened/movie version for the sake of time (i.e. each question really represents a series of tries and the answer is the net result of those tries). Comments, jeers and cheers from the peanut gallery are of course highly encouraged.


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 14, 2008)

[SBLOCK=tidied up OOC about interrogation rolls]My own preference is also for the movie version (I like that descriptive) and Binder's reasoning mirrors my own. Given the turn rate and the fact this is a forum game, I think it could shave weeks off the campaign and, as I already professed in the OOC thread, I'm keen to get the game moving away from the camp and into the setting. 

There also seems to be some indication that folks would like to do the roleplay version with rolls. This, I feel, would be better represented by the rollplay version wherein rolls are very clearly defined per series of questions/answers and we can then extrapolate a 'story' version of events based on the outcome, essentially the same thing but quicker. And if additional different-skill rolls are requested we can work them in.

I also think the rollplay version will extract more information and provide greater entertainment, but really that remains to be seen 

Currently I have a definite roleplay preference for renau1g and Necro. What looks like a sort of roleplay leaning neutral for Shay, a definite neutral for Redclaw and a definite roll-play preference for myself and Binder. Shay and Redclaw, then, can I be a pain in the flaming eye and ask for a vote one way or another. Sorry to deny neutrality, but at present it's a stalemate.[/SBLOCK]

On another note, I've not heard a Dickens from Fenris (emailed and posted his character in the OOC thread) so it looks like he's dropped out.


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2008)

(OOC - Maybe we should have this discussion in the OOC thread, so as not to clutter up the IC stuff.   That said, I'll answer here so everyone knows where to look for now.

I am not generally a person of strong opinions when it comes to stuff like this. Either way is fine for me, honestly. I'm not sure I agree that roleplaying it out would lead to weeks of delay...but I suppose it could, depending on factors I have no way to predict. At the same time, I'm here to play Aranel, not just roll dice.   If it takes a week to play Aranel, that's a week well spent (provided it doesn't interfere with the enjoyment of others).

And, as noted before, this isn't really an all or nothing question. Rolling the dice doesn't erase the RP value, nor does roleplaying the questions eradicate the need for elements of randomness, ie - dice.

With that in mind...I am increasingly unsure as to what the difference is, really, between the two approaches. For my part, I'd think the order of events would logically be something like:

1) Questions are asked (by whoever). Social skills may be used (Diplomacy might make him more receptive to a particular question, Bluff might mislead him, Intimidate might cow him into answering, etc...) to augment any given question, in which case a roll is included.

2) Prisoner makes any rolls necessary to determine his reaction, then replies as the GM sees fit. Possible rolls here too, especially to bluff lies or bluster for his release. GM can also make rolls for us here, so he can tell us what our skills tell us about the prisoner's response and/or character knowledge (based on Knowledge, Sense Motive, etc etc).

3) We respond to his response, according to our characters and the info the GM provided us.

And so on.

Sort of like combat, only instead of attacks, there's skill rolls.

So, I guess if I must vote, I vote for something like that. Whichever that is. )


----------



## Fenris (May 14, 2008)

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> On another note, I've not heard a Dickens from Fenris (emailed and posted his character in the OOC thread) so it looks like he's dropped out.[/COLOR]




OOC: Nope, just waiting and reading. You said you'd work me in as you could and I have been waiting in the wings until me cue, which I assume will come from Gellion, once he has a chance to excuse himself from the current scene. My apologies if you were waiting for an additional response from me, but I was simply following the last instructions
"Consider Thalion approved and keep tabs on the game progress as I'll be trying to introduce Thalion at the nearest opportunity". But I am here and keeping up stoor-stomp.


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 14, 2008)

[SBLOCK=tidied up OOC about interrogation rolls]Might as well thrash it out here, then afterward if all concerned could just edit their posts into SBLOCKs that would be helpful in decluttering.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> I vote for something like that. Whichever that is.




Rollplay. 

Roleplay will deal with far fewer dice rolls (if any, to be honest) and require a greater element of 'roleplaying' the answers out of the NPCs, leaving me to give responses based on what I think the NPC would say/do, not based on the random roll of a d20. It leaves you open to a lot of 'not the Elf's business' and demands choice dialogue.

I've given an option for this, or for use of dice in a way that determines time restraints on the length of a round, removes ambiguity and ensures everyone knows whose rolling what, when and why.

I'm not ruling out completely use of dice in the roleplay version, just relegating it second fiddle to my own free will and roleplay talents of the players. Then again, if we're going to delve deep in characterisation I'll probably put the dice to one side for now and we can dust them off later for the next combat action.

Clearer?[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Fenris]Well, that's a relief  But you obviously didn't get my last email with the introduction one-on-one scenario I devised to get you involved quicker. When I saw you hadn't commented on the character approval and didn't hear back about the email - which I sent a few times - I figured you'd lost interest. What's the best email to use to contact you? I'd rather mail you the one-to-one details than set up a seperate thread here.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Fenris (May 14, 2008)

Hey DL, 
[sblock]
Just saw it and replied. I wasn't expecting a reply in email and so was watching the thread. Go figure.

That's my "gaming" email. and I check it periodically, but if I know to expect something will check it regularly. It's still funny, I was waiting for a reply in a thread while you were waiting for a reply to an email.

But a reply is sent, and I have no problem getting Thalion's introction accomplished that way. i will just be sure to check it more often.   

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 15, 2008)

With some of the issues clarified, I guess I vote for rollplay, too.  I don't love that wording, as it has a negative connotation.  I, personally, see the combination Shay is talking about as roleplaying.  We play a role, and use dice and stats to keep us honest and balanced.  If it's just description, or the roleplay version you have described, then what use is there in putting any skill points in the social skills?  

I would like to see written description of actions, some personality injected into things, and a set of dice rolls to decide how successful a character was with the action the player determined for him.  

There, I have escaped the lure of neutrality and taken a stand.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 15, 2008)

So we are go?


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 15, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Tidied Up OOC Relating to Interrogation Rolls]







			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> There, I have escaped the lure of neutrality and taken a stand




And very scary it was too. Where will it end, I fear ;P

Yes, we are go, but with a slight technical hitch in that I have run out of time. Got myself signed up for the Ceramic DM Smackdown and it took me all evening to write my first story (which is a bit crap as it turns out, probably because I've run out of time). Now it turns out my in-laws (there's a term with negative connotations for you) are coming for tea tommorrow *shudder* and then Saturday I'm attending a nephew's first communion. So it looks like I won't be able to post until Sunday.

A thousand apologies for this. I didn't spot the social commitments time bomb approaching until some time late last night otherwise I'd have tried to change arrangements for the Smackdown start time. 

Anyway, next week will be much quieter for me.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 18, 2008)

OK, as previously mentioned- the questions being asked are not asked outright. They represent the ideal end result question. In putting across the jist of the question (and hopefully reaching an answer) Baran and Aranel use a mixture of staccato questioning, reasoning, tact, subtlety and wordsmithery. Taking onboard what you guys have requested, I'll try to include some descriptive reactions. All descriptives are based on the outcome of rolls.

Q1
Who is your master?(Male Hobbit)

The Stoor Hobbit glowers at Aranel as the Elf and the Dwarf join forces with their questioning. At first his response is non-existent, but with cajoling and some reverse psychology they soon have him muttering under his breath. He's still horribly unfriendly, but the harsh hostility seems to be melting slightly. "The master, he'd fry me and burn me! Can't tell them about the _Master_. Put me in the tower he would. Put me in the tower and hurts me for saying such things!" (Reliability percentile 80%)

Aranel, Ulfang and Aerec find this believable, the Stoor Hobbit seems to be rambling but doesn't look like he's trying to fool them or make anything up to throw them off the scent of the truth. Baran, on the other hand, isn't so sure and thinks maybe the Hobbit is smarter than he's making out and a good actor to boot!

Q2
Why were you sent here? (Male Hobbit)

The hobbit continues to squirm under interrogation but this time seems unwilling to open up as much. Aranel fumbles with subtlety in her questioning and the hobbit senses her eagerness to fool him into submission. He clams up and says simply, "not the filthy Elf's business." This infuriates Baran who reacts with a little too much aggression. At this point things seem to be going rather badly and no matter how they dress up the question the Hobbit refuses to respond.

Next two questions please, or actions/reactions.

[SBLOCK=renau1g] I'm rolling for Ulfang but don't have a list of his skills in front of me as I've lost the link to the online character sheet you gave me. Can you provide me with his skills. In the last set of rolls I just rolled d20 for Sense Motive. It didn't make much difference to the overall outcome this time, but it might next time.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (May 18, 2008)

At this point, Aranel confers briefly with the others, suggesting that they switch to the female for a little while and that the man and woman be separated so he can't hear or see her responses...nor intimidate or influence them.

She'd like to pose the following two questions:

What is the mark on your forehead?

Why did you try to steal the dwarf's scroll?

She mentions that they can then pose the same questions to the male separately and see if the information corroborates.


----------



## Redclaw (May 18, 2008)

Aerec agrees with the elf-maiden's suggestions, respectfully showing deference to her years of experience with members of other races.  He will gladly take the male into a different room and glare at him to keep him quiet.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 19, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> At this point, Aranel confers briefly with the others, suggesting that they switch to the female for a little while and that the man and woman be separated so he can't hear or see her responses...nor intimidate or influence them.



	"Hum." Baran casually rises and steps close to the silent one, going so far as to hold her head up by the chin as he considers...

<OOC: _Take 10 on a heal check, please Dave. Use one of the Spots earlier as well while he's at it (I don't suppose she has any jewelry on? Necklace, bracelet, earing? Any meaning /sense as to point of origin on the hem+sleeve embroidery? )

      Assuming the lass is good :_

"Works for me, sure enough. Aerec?" he gestures to the bedroom door.

	"Now what was this about a tower?"


<OOC: So I'm suggesting the girl in the bedroom with the candlesti - oops. No, I'm sugesting the girl in the bedroom with Aerec and Aranel, the guy in the mainroom with Baran, Ulfang and the dog. Two questions each per "turn".

	 For the guy I'm thinking:

1. Where did you come from? (that would be the "tower" question, i.e. any detail on their homebase, who lives there, how big, how far, how many, etc)

2. And you are? Personal history before he came to said homebase. A name/title would be good, but making him choose a nickname for himself quite sufficient for now. If he asks for Baran's own name, segue into :

3. "What do you know about me?" AKA "You mean you don't know?" 

    In general, Baran's strategy is to get him talking/lying as much as possible while looking amused/doubtful -- or even admirative if the lad can manage a truly entertaining/well-crafted lie. Sift the truth from that and hope he slips. Baran is a patient man. 

Binder Fred, thinking maybe we take turn choosing the questions? Tag Renau.


----------



## renau1g (May 19, 2008)

Ulfang will agree with Baran's questions and remain silently leaning against the wall, glaring at the thieves with his massive arms crossed.

[sblock=ooc] If there's something he can think of he'll pipe in. Right now the questions seem to be going in a direction he's comfortable with

P.S. Disharrock I've posted Ulfang's stats in the OOC thread
 [/sblock]


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 20, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Sblocked post due to changed details, see below]
[SBLOCK=renau1g]Thanks  and he does have a bonus on Sense Motive.[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=necro_kinder]Hope the real life situation is improving. I'm assuming Aurvandil remains out of the picture for the next round. If you want him to return please do so IC at whatever point seems convenient to you. If you need extra timeout I advise we leave Aurvandil pottering around outside[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Baran's Spot results]
Can you give courtesy links, it's a bit of a pain filtering back through the thread in search of the rolls, especially when Enworld is on a server go-slow. That said, I realise I missed the rolls originally, so slapped wrists all round 

Baran spots nothing new with regard to either hobbit (nothing a strip search probably wouldn't reveal at least, and trussed up as they are that doesn't seem practical). No jewellery, no additional tattoos he can see. The markings on their clothes - if they have a meaning - mean nothing to him. 

The wound on the female Stoor's forehead is a nasty gash, but simple enough to treat. It needs cleaning with some warm water and a gauze and Baran probably has a ready prepared poultice he can use to dissuade infection. A bandage would probably be a good idea also. His greater concern surrounds the Stoor's previous unconscious state. This suggests a cracked skull, though there's no real way to tell for sure and Baran lacks the necessary means to treat such an injury. Only time will tell if there's any lasting damage.[/SBLOCK]

Aerec wanted to take the male into the bedroom I think? and it looked like Aranel wanted to stay with the girl, so my assumption is the male is taken into the bedroom by Aerec (picked up, chair and all?) and Baran,Ulfang and the dog follow. So Aerec, Baran, Ulfang and dog in the bedroom with the male Stoor. The girl remains in the main room with Aranel and Gellion.

As the two interrogators are no longer working together they lose any Aid Another bonuses.


The girl watches wide-eyed as Aerec, the Dwarf and Ulfang pick up the male Stoor in his seat and carry him through to the other room. The Stoor struggles in his bindings and complains the whole way, but soon the door is shut and his voice is muffled. The girl shifts her gaze back to the Elf, eyes dewy with tears, face paler than ever. In turn this makes the black symbol on her forehead with its angry red wheals, seem even starker than before.

Q1
What is the mark on your forehead?

Gentle cajoling and well measured words seem to be the way to go with the girl. Indeed a  more aggressive stance is nigh impossible to take, given such a gentle face and innocent eyes (though the eyes were not always so, Aranel recalls).

The girl remains defiantly mute, however, and fails to respond, lowering her eyes as though shy, allowing the dark curls of her hair to fall across her face.

Q2
Why did you try to steal the dwarf's scroll?

Aranel changes her tactics, forces herself to remember the eyes from before, the sensation of staring into the face of something else. Something wicked. Her tone becomes more abrupt, her manner more threatening. Removal of empathy seems to have the desired effect and the girl begins to sob once more. Her lip quivers, but this time words are forming.

"He... Him. Wants... Wanted it." 

With such a subtle and garbled response, Aranel is unable to determine whether the girl is lying or telling the truth.

--

In The Bedroom

Q1
Where did you come from?

Baran plies the male Stoor with questions, trying a quick-fire approach, hoping to force an angry response. But the Hobbit is already seething, complaining so loudly that the Dwarf's words can barely be heard. This enrages Baran all the more and the pair enter a pitched battle of insults and yelling. At the outset the Hobbit falls mute and refuses to even look at Baran while the Dwarf is left red in the face and thoroughly frustrated. Aerec and Ulfang get the distinct impression the interrogation is deteriorating and their foredwarf's subjectivity may be hampering efforts to learn anything useful.

Q2
What do you know about me?

Baran starts making demands, incensed by the Stoor's attitude. The Hobbit lets Baran know exactly what he thinks of him, but tells nothing of what he knows.

OOC
In accordance with the method for diplomacy checks (altering attitudes and lowering DC to alter attitudes further in order to garner information), the attitude of the Stoor has escalated now to a point where the DC is too high for Baran to make any progress using diplomatic channels. I would suggest switching to intimidation, or switching interrogators 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Binder Fred (May 21, 2008)

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> Baran plies the male Stoor with questions, trying a quick-fire approach, hoping to force an angry response.
> 
> _And_
> 
> Baran starts making demands



<Fred> Uh, granted that this is mostly just window dressing for his roll... still, that would seem to the exact *opposite* of my described strategy : patience and occassional encouragements. Assuming this is all IC, can Baran get a (WIS?) roll to realise that he's not acting normaly (and make a guess as to the cause : the Hobbit's manipulations? magic? Deeper emotional trauma than previously thought?)? http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1601716/

Back IC:
Baran pauses, blinking. Wait... Didn't he think the elf maiden impatient not three heartbeats ago? And now...

The dwarf throws his hand up to the wooden sky as he suddenly breaks away from the confrontation, muscles tight: "Do *something* with him, Ul," he growls before stomping towards a corner! Why is he so damp ANGRY?

<OOC: Next 2 questions to Renau1g, me thinks. 

Binder Fred, charmed, I'm sure.


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 21, 2008)

In this instance it's actually a case of not noticing this in your previous post:


> Baran's strategy is to get him talking/lying as much as possible while looking amused/doubtful -- or even admirative if the lad can manage a truly entertaining/well-crafted lie. Sift the truth from that and hope he slips. Baran is a patient man.



And instead continuing with the general mood laid down in the previous IC bit. ie:


> "not the filthy Elf's business." This infuriates Baran who reacts with a little too much aggression. At this point things seem to be going rather badly and no matter how they dress up the question the Hobbit refuses to respond.



But yes, it is window dressing for some pretty awful Diplomacy rolls, just a misinterpretation because I was a bit rushed last turn: the standard translation of a very very low roll on Diplomacy being a complete absence of diplomacy. It could be translated otherwise, however, to fit the patient characterisation of Baran.

So I can only apologise for missing the crucial paragraph, and I'm reposting the whole last turn with appropriate alterations.


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 21, 2008)

Repost due to missing a crucial aspect of Binder_Fred's last post. See previous message from me.

[SBLOCK=renau1g]Thanks  and he does have a bonus on Sense Motive.[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=necro_kinder]Hope the real life situation is improving. I'm assuming Aurvandil remains out of the picture for the next round. If you want him to return please do so IC at whatever point seems convenient to you. If you need extra timeout I advise we leave Aurvandil pottering around outside[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Baran's Spot results]
Can you give courtesy links, it's a bit of a pain filtering back through the thread in search of the rolls, especially when Enworld is on a server go-slow. That said, I realise I missed the rolls originally, so slapped wrists all round 

Baran spots nothing new with regard to either hobbit (nothing a strip search probably wouldn't reveal at least, and trussed up as they are that doesn't seem practical). No jewellery, no additional tattoos he can see. The markings on their clothes - if they have a meaning - mean nothing to him. 

The wound on the female Stoor's forehead is a nasty gash, but simple enough to treat. It needs cleaning with some warm water and a gauze and Baran probably has a ready prepared poultice he can use to dissuade infection. A bandage would probably be a good idea also. His greater concern surrounds the Stoor's previous unconscious state. This suggests a cracked skull, though there's no real way to tell for sure and Baran lacks the necessary means to treat such an injury. Only time will tell if there's any lasting damage.[/SBLOCK]

Aerec wanted to take the male into the bedroom I think? and it looked like Aranel wanted to stay with the girl, so my assumption is the male is taken into the bedroom by Aerec (picked up, chair and all?) and Baran,Ulfang and the dog follow. So Aerec, Baran, Ulfang and dog in the bedroom with the male Stoor. The girl remains in the main room with Aranel and Gellion.

As the two interrogators are no longer working together they lose any Aid Another bonuses.


The girl watches wide-eyed as Aerec, the Dwarf and Ulfang pick up the male Stoor in his seat and carry him through to the other room. The Stoor struggles in his bindings and complains the whole way, but soon the door is shut and his voice is muffled. The girl shifts her gaze back to the Elf, eyes dewy with tears, face paler than ever. In turn this makes the black symbol on her forehead with its angry red wheals, seem even starker than before.

Q1
What is the mark on your forehead?

Gentle cajoling and well measured words seem to be the way to go with the girl. Indeed a  more aggressive stance is nigh impossible to take, given such a gentle face and innocent eyes (though the eyes were not always so, Aranel recalls).

The girl remains defiantly mute, however, and fails to respond, lowering her eyes as though shy, allowing the dark curls of her hair to fall across her face.

Q2
Why did you try to steal the dwarf's scroll?

Aranel changes her tactics, forces herself to remember the eyes from before, the sensation of staring into the face of something else. Something wicked. Her tone becomes more abrupt, her manner more threatening. Removal of empathy seems to have the desired effect and the girl begins to sob once more. Her lip quivers, but this time words are forming.

"He... Him. Wants... Wanted it." 

With such a subtle and garbled response, Aranel is unable to determine whether the girl is lying or telling the truth.

--

In The Bedroom

Q1
Where did you come from?

Baran plies the male Stoor with questions, trying the empathy approach, hoping to lower the Hobbit's guard enough to loosen his tongue (even if only to loosen his tongue for lies). But the Hobbit is seething, complaining so loudly that the Dwarf's words can barely be heard. 
The Dwarf's patience is tried, but he proceeds as planned.

This only seems to enrage the Hobbit more. Rather than calming, he becomes even more agitated and starts yelling insults at Baran, leaving the Dwarf frustrated and no nearer the truth.  

Aerec and Ulfang get the distinct impression the interrogation is deteriorating and that the Hobbit is responding badly to Baran's techniques.

Q2
What do you know about me?

The Hobbit lets Baran know exactly what he *thinks* of him, but reveals no real information. Clearly his appraisal of the Dwarf is colouring in exactly the opposite direction to the one intended.

OOC
In accordance with the method for diplomacy checks (altering attitudes and lowering DC to alter attitudes further in order to garner information), the attitude of the Stoor has escalated now to a point where the DC is too high for Baran to make any progress using diplomatic channels. I would suggest switching to intimidation, or switching interrogators


----------



## Binder Fred (May 22, 2008)

Too bad, was looking forward to a bit of mind-control. 



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> This only seems to enrage the Hobbit more. Rather than calming, he becomes even more agitated and starts yelling insults at Baran, leaving the Dwarf frustrated and no nearer the truth.



	"Right... Back to the heart then : what the damp did you want with me anyway ?"



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> The Hobbit lets Baran know exactly what he *thinks* of him, but reveals no real information. Clearly his appraisal of the Dwarf is colouring in exactly the opposite direction to the one intended.



	"Tough piece to shape." Maybe what they need - is an axe. "Ulfang?"

Binder Fred, the "good" one?


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2008)

Aranel cups her hand under the small, childlike chin of the woman and lifts her face so she can peer into those soulful eyes. Her own eyes are narrowed, searching for any sign of the other presence.

She was afraid she knew the answer already, but if there was anything Koravar the huntmaster had taught her it was that assumptions were nothing more than manacles for the mind. And for something like this, she didn't want to jump to conclusions.

"What is his name, and where were you sent from?" the elf maid asks. Her voice is quiet, but hard...like a steel blade being drawn from a velvet lined sheath.


----------



## renau1g (May 22, 2008)

Ulfang pushes himself from against the wall and advances to the hobbit, cracking his knuckles as he moves. He reaches down and with one hand grabs the hobbit by the front of his shirt, hopefully pulling some chest hairs out as he does. 

Bringing the little one up to his eye level, Ulfang leans in and says to the thief *"Now listen hear you pint-sized sneak, I could snap you in half like a twig if you ain't telling Baran what he needs to know. Don't think I won't do it, besides we got another of ya on the other room so I'm for thinking you are mighty expendable, that is unless you can be telling us some information."*

[sblock=OOC] Intimidate (1d20-1=19) Huzzah! [/sblock]


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 22, 2008)

The cantankerous Hobbit's complaining ceases instantly, eyes wide, lips quivering. "Ssyus" he nods, the smooth flesh of his face wobbling, tears pricking his eyes.

[SBLOCK=OOC]modified level check roll = 6 (+4 to Ulfang also for size difference) http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1603163/ 

Ulfang's aggression (and daunting Intimidation roll) have forced a change in attitude from our friend in the chair. It pays to have a barbarian about the place  DC has now dropped again for Diplomacy checks if Baran wants to have another go with two new questions, or you can go with the previous two again Binder?[/SBLOCK]
*Aranel's Charge*

Q1
What is his name?

Aranel's gentle approach permeates the veil of fear and the female Stoor blinks back tears, licks her lips. "Gr..." she begins, swallows hard, closes her eyes and tries again, "Gren..." she takes a deep, shuddering breath, "Grendel." She turns her face away from Aranel, looking toward the doors and windows as if anticipating the owner of that name might suddenly burst into the room. When nothing happens she seems to reflect for a moment, thoughtful and suddenly less vulnerable, though Aranel isn't sure that this has anything to do with the strange presence making a return. More likely this is merely the woman's own conviction rising to the fore. She glances up at Aranel and the Elf can see the beginnings of a smile hovering at the corners of the woman's lips. "Black Grendel," she whispers with a conspiratorial nod.(roll-wise, Aranel is undecided whether this is truth or falsehood.)

Q2
Where were you sent from?

The female Stoor's eyelids flutter at this question. She suddenly seems uncomfortable, and the smile vanishes. She avoids Aranel's gaze, but only for a moment. The smile returns, briefly before she answers, "from... the woods." This is followed by an almost apologetic shrug of the shoulders. (Though I rolled Sense Motive, it's pretty negligible as the answer gives nothing away. If Aranel were to decide if the Stoor is lying or telling the truth she'd be undecided again).



...


----------



## Binder Fred (May 23, 2008)

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> The cantankerous Hobbit's complaining ceases instantly, eyes wide, lips quivering. "Ssyus" he nods, the smooth flesh of his face wobbling, tears pricking his eyes.




	Impressive, no? "We were discussing... you, as it happens." Baran is feeling - slightly predatory himself tonight.

1. Who are you?

2. What's your relationship with her/the other three?


Binder fred, never trust a straight line.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 25, 2008)

Silent echo?


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 25, 2008)

Sorry guys, distracted by the Ceramic DM thing (I shall probably be out this round, so my timing will be better) selling my car in RL and setting up my CoC recruitment thread. These interrogation posts take about thirty minutes to sort out and I was hoping Shay might post so I could do all questions at once. In hindsight I think he's waiting for round 4. I should have more time now.

Q1
Who are you?

The Hobbit appears resigned, avoids the Dwarf's hot stare, focusing instead on the looming presence of Ulfang. His eyes flick briefly toward the door, "might as well tell the Dwarf. I'm Handel... Handel of the Wood. Come from aways east. Men there, pays us. Pays us to steal and buys the things we steal. Men'll come looking for us," a sly grin spreads, "nasty Dwarf and big fatso will regret pushing me around then." (reliability: 60%, Aerec and Ulfang think he's telling the truth. Baran is skeptical).

Q2
What's your relationship with the other three?

A haughty look replaces the sneer, "I'm in charge. My band, they does as I tells them to do, yes they does. The nasty Dwarf does well to catch the leader of the gang. I'm important. Men'll make them regret grasping such an important one and pinching him in this chair!"  (Ulfang and Baran exchange glances. That anyone would put this fellow in charge of anything seems too unlikely to be plausible. Aerec, meanwhile is undecided, but if pushed would guess the Hobbit was telling the truth. He *did* have the parchment after all. Reliability = 30%).



..


----------



## Binder Fred (May 26, 2008)

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> "I'm Handel... Handel of the Wood. Come from aways east. Men there, pays us. Pays us to steal and buys the things we steal. Men'll come looking for us," a sly grin spreads, "nasty Dwarf and big fatso will regret pushing me around then."



	Possibly, possibly. "And how much coinage did Handel expect for *that*?" *that* being the torn scroll, innocently sitting on the far table.

1. Why the scroll?



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> A haughty look replaces the sneer, "I'm in charge. My band, they does as I tells them to do, yes they does. The nasty Dwarf does well to catch the leader of the gang. I'm important. Men'll make them regret grasping such an important one and pinching him in this chair!" [/COLOR] (Ulfang and Baran exchange glances. That anyone would put this fellow in charge of anything seems too unlikely to be plausible. Aerec, meanwhile is undecided, but if pushed would guess the Hobbit was telling the truth. He *did* have the parchment after all. Reliability = 30%).



	The smith lets some of those feelings leak through : "You planned it all, lad? No help?"

2. What was the plan?

Binder Fred, guardian of the slippery slope.


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 26, 2008)

Round 4. Questions Shay?

Q1
Why the scroll?

The Hobbit follows the Dwarf's gaze and seems to shrink back when he spies the parchment, sundered upon the tabletop. His head seems to drift toward one shoulder, an awkward, dazed kind of expression on his face. "Filthy Dwarf would never understand. He wanted it. When he wants bits and pieces, he gets them." The Hobbit chews on his lower lip, thinking apparently. (Reliability: 90%, something about the Hobbit is more natural. It's obvious to all present that he's something of a sneak, but when he's not deliberately sneaking he lets his guard down and there's a strange vulnerability there, despite the nastiness).

Q2
What was the plan?

The Hobbit wriggles his shoulders, "hehe. To sneaks in and grabs it! Fun fun fun. Silly nasty fat Dwarf didn't have the foggiest we was here did he? Hehe!" (Reliability: 50%. Less a lie, perhaps more a way of avoiding the anwer he knows the dwarf's looking for. He keeps looking at Baran in a shifty way, clearly guaging reactions.


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2008)

Aranel is quiet for a moment, letting the Stoor stew as she thinks about the answers and less-than-answers.

Grendel. Black Grendel. Not the answer she'd been expecting...which was actually a relief. And yet, this dark magic was no cause for relief, she decided. It might not be the terror she'd feared, but it was still nothing to be trifled with.

"What shall I call you?"

"How would we find Black Grendel from here?"


----------



## Binder Fred (May 27, 2008)

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> The Hobbit follows the Dwarf's gaze and seems to shrink back when he spies the parchment, sundered upon the tabletop. His head seems to drift toward one shoulder, an awkward, dazed kind of expression on his face. "Filthy Dwarf would never understand. He wanted it. When he wants bits and pieces, he gets them."



	It was the *scroll* they were after? His family scroll? Baran blinks and rakes at his beard, rather taken by surprise : what in the seven haven would "he" want it for? 
	"He's - he's one of the dwarves?" Family follows, family leads; but still -

1. What's "his" appearance?



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> The Hobbit wriggles his shoulders, "hehe. To sneaks in and grabs it! Fun fun fun. Silly nasty fat Dwarf didn't have the foggiest we was here did he? Hehe!"



	"Till one of you five met the stool," helpfully points out his opposite.

2. Why 5?

Binder Fred, blowing on mist.


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 29, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Sorry, I've been setting up my CoC group. I'll be able to post here shortly. OOC chatter and excruciating pain from my wisdom teeth extraction has been distracting me. Thanks for your patience.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 29, 2008)

Baran interrogates the male Stoor

Q1
What's "his" appearance?

"Yes," the Hobbit nods vigorously, "he's a dwarfses, just like you. Dwarfs is paying us! Wants it for himself, he does. Wants us to pinch it and gives it away. He knows you. Calls you short, fat, hairy, smelly and stupid." This accompanied by a childish snickering which ends abruptly when the hobbit catches sight of Ulfang's expression. (Reliability: 1% he's already told the group he works for Men, so this is either a blatant lie, or the previous response about who he works for was a lie. Given the snickering and glint in his eye it's fairly obvious to everyone that he's lying through his teeth now and probably was before).

Q2
Why 5?

"The dwarfses told us the Men here is weak as flutterbyes, and stupid as Elves. We knew we can sneaks in under your silly noses and if we were caught we knew we won't be needing more than that to fights you off. Only caught me 'cos I tripped." (Reliability: 20% sounds like more rubbish).

Shayuri interrogates the female Stoor

Q1
"What shall I call you?"

The female hobbit smiles again, eyes sparkling "Mythia. My name is Mythia" she indicates the other room with the tilt of her head, "and that's Smeagar. We are Glad Hobbits of the Fields and the... Wirral..." her voice trails away and she catches herself, lips forming a tight thin line. "My head stings." (Reliability: 80% Aranel believes the female Stoor is opening up very slowly and is fairly confident these words hold truth. There is no lie in the Hobbit's eyes, though of course, those same eyes have been known to harbour something far worse. For this reason Aranel won't commit herself entirely to believing everything the Stoor says).

Q2
"How would we find Black Grendel from here?"

She blinks rapidly, eyes searching the room, "you mustn't ask me," she breathes, chest rising and falling. "No. You mustn't. Too much. You ask too much." She shakes her head then gazes into the Elf's eyes, "the woodses," come the words, filled with resignation but also a willingness to help, "across the deep woodses. By the river that runs through the Wirral. There is a high house built with black stoneses. There. He is there." (Reliability: 80% again, tears shine in her eyes and there's a tremendous aura of fear emenating from the Stoor, but not of Aranel. The Elf believes a breakthrough has been reached and now the  truth is finally emerging.)


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 29, 2008)

OOC
Some 20 minutes have elapsed since the interrogations began. It is now around 7:00pm and dusk is falling outside. Light will soon be needed in the hut.


----------



## Fenris (May 29, 2008)

As dusk slowly envelopes the hut, a firm rapping comes at the door.


----------



## Shayuri (May 30, 2008)

"Mythia," Aranel repeats softly. "Mythia, excuse me for a moment."

She stands up and goes to confer.

"She's opening up, but I'm getting worried. If there is some dark magic affecting her, it might hurt her, even kill her, if it thinks she's revealing too much. We must think about trying to undo this..."

She pauses at the knock at the door.

"Expecting visitors?" the elf asks as she goes to answer it.


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 30, 2008)

Gellion, left behind with Mythia and standing closest to the door, has already opened it.

"Oh" his mouth forms a surprised circle. "Hello Thalion."

OOC
*Welcome to the game Fenris*


----------



## Binder Fred (May 31, 2008)

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> "he's a dwarfses, just like you. Dwarfs is paying us! Wants it for himself, he does. Wants us to pinch it and gives it away. He knows you. Calls you short, fat, hairy, smelly and stupid." This accompanied by a childish snickering which ends abruptly when the hobbit catches sight of Ulfang's expression.



	"Knows me *very* well," - Baran looks at the big man and shakes his head minutely, covertly laying his own hand down in the process. Almost, almost fell for it that time - "A sharp-eyed man with honey for a toungue, that one. What *else* have you gathered for him?"



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> "The dwarfses told us the Men here is weak as flutterbyes, and stupid as Elves. We knew we can sneaks in under your silly noses and if we were caught we knew we won't be needing more than that to fights you off. Only caught me 'cos I tripped."



	"So you believe everything he says, do you? Or did you know he was lying? Laying a trap for you to fall in..."

2. How important is that scroll/Handel&co to Him?

<OOC: *Shayuri*, _is Aranel coming into the bedroom to confer or is she confering only with those presently in the main room? Holding response to that bit till then._



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> As dusk slowly envelopes the hut, a firm rapping comes at the door.



	Baran frowns at the sound of knocking from the next room, followed by a distinct *lack* of barging in : politeness is never a good sign in a logging camp. It's none of his boys, that's for sure!

<OOC: _By the by, it's officially summer and time for vacation approaches. Sadly (depending on the way you look at it  I've drawn the short straw so I'm taking mine early this year (last two weeks of July). Not a problem as such but we *are* we're going camping for the duration, family and all, meaning a somewhat great distance between myself and the nearest net connection._

Binder Fred, incommunicado futuris.


----------



## renau1g (May 31, 2008)

*"Don't worry Baran, I'll get it. This one still owes you some more information. I'll be back"* Ulfang says as he exits the room and goes to answer the door.


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 31, 2008)

OOC
If Shay intended Aranel to head into the bedroom to confer, Baran's last set of questions will come after she comes in and the knock at the door will come pretty  much straight after. So we'll put those questions on hold for now, and if you want to alter them later according with what Aranel has found out, or put them to the hobbit while others deal with the knock on the door, let me know. No need to repost them unless you're changing what Baran asks.


----------



## Fenris (May 31, 2008)

OOC: Not sure who finally answered the door, but we'll move on.

As the door is opened a tall elf stands there, dressed in simple clothes of brown and green. He is unarmed and unarmored, but leans on a staff.

Being greeted by Gellion, he too opens his eyes slightly in surprise 

"Greetings Gellion, I did not expect to find you here."

Turning to adress the rest of the hut he announces "I am Thalion of Greenwood. I have been directed to his dwelling in seach of a dwarf."


----------



## Dlsharrock (May 31, 2008)

OOC
Gellion answered the door, but Ulfang was coming to do so. Depending on where Shay puts Aranel at this point, Gellion, Ulfang and Aranel should be present to hear Thalion's greeting.

IC

"Er...um," Gellion stammers, just as surprised by the Elf's announcement as by the appearance of the Elf himself. "You must mean... Shall I... er... you'd better come in." Gellion turns, looks at something with horrified realisation (the trussed Stoor Hobbit), turns back, extends a hand as if to calm  his overwrought mind, "actually.. ahm..." seeing the large human approaching out of the corner of his eye, Gellion seems to deflate with relief, "Ulfang's here." It's a passing over of responsibilities. The younger Man steps aside, nearly shrinks into the wall in an effort to give Ulfang enough room to take over.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 1, 2008)

Thalion looks at Ulfang as Gellion cedes the door to him.

"You do not appear to be the dwarf I seek."  adds the elf with a wry smile.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 1, 2008)

(hee...it was my intention to include everyone on the 'conferance.' Sorry I didn't make that clearer. We were sort of a free-time kind of thingy, so the exact order of events didn't seem too important when I first posted.   Aranel would definitely have at least poked her head out to see who's at the door, since she's half-expecting an attack of some kind at this point.)

"Thalion," Aranel says, surprised. "Your arrival is fortuitous. If you can spare the time, when your business with the dwarf is complete, I would ask a favor of you."


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 1, 2008)

OOC
The free-time only applies to posting turns. In-game, everything has a place in the ongoing timeline of course. 

My suggestion at this point:
Aranel opens the door to the bedroom as Baran is preparing to ask his next two questions. She confers with them and lets them know the female Stoor Hobbit is opening up. No mention was made that Aranel reveals Handel is actually Smeagar, nor any of the other details revealed by Mythia, including her name, so the assumption should be the others still don't know this IC.

Just then there comes a knock at the door. Being  the only one present, and closest to the door, Gellion opens it. Ulfang and Aranel head back into the main room to check on the door, both presumably expecting a reprisal or rescue attack by the escaped Stoor Hobbits.

Gellion therefore stands aside for both Ulfang (greeted with 'you do not appear to be the dwarf I seek') and Aranel (who greets Thalion accordingly with 'Your arrival is fortuitous. If you can spare the time, when your business with the dwarf is complete, I would ask a favor of you.')

BIC

Q1
What *else* have you gathered for him?"

"Hhhhhhhssss" the sound, bileful and throaty, is a laugh they realise. "Many many things. We is the best burglars in all the far lands. Sneaky and clever, we is. And I'm the sneakiest of them all, yes, yes." (Reliability: 50% the part about stealing many things could be true, while the part about his being the sneakiest of them all is probably just a groundless boast).

Q2
How important is that scroll/Handel&co to Him?

"Oh," the Stoor chuckles, clearly relishing the fact that Ulfang has quit the room. His malignant eyes burrow into Baran's and his voice rasps with malevolent glee "Its important alright. Yes, yes. Very important. Many others wants it. Not just *him*. Many wants it. Many will takes it. It's... precious. Yes, yes, that's it. Very precious, my love. Very precious indeed." (Reliability: 45%. Baran isn't so sure. This one has a track record for bare faced lies. But Aerec thinks that natural, relaxed aspect of the Hobbit's manner has returned and believes he may be telling some level of the truth).


----------



## Fenris (Jun 2, 2008)

OOC: Shall I assume Thalion knows Aranel?


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 2, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Fenris/Shayuri OOC]OOC: Yes, they both hail from Thranduil's court in northern Mirkwood, though Aranel knows Thalion to be in a state of self-imposed exile. Thalion has visited the logging camp several times before, to heal work related injuries, so he'll be aware that Aranel is on some kind of active duty here. He may not have seen her in the camp, but he will know of her from his time in the woods. It's also likely their paths have crossed a few times in the woods. The extent of their friendship I leave up to you guys.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 2, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Thalion," Aranel says, surprised. "Your arrival is fortuitous. If you can spare the time, when your business with the dwarf is complete, I would ask a favor of you."




Thalion greets Aranel "I am glad to see you well among Men here Aranel. I would grant you what favor I can should I have the power to do so." replies


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 2, 2008)

A little relieved...she was never completely sure just how far Thalion's retreat from other elves would go...Aranel bows her head gratefully to him. 

"Baran is in the other room. He's captured a pair of _perrianath_. Apparently they tried to steal some scroll from him...and they relate to the favor I ask too. One of them has a strange mark on her forehead; one I've never seen before, but...well, I would appreciate it if you'd take a look at her before you leave."

She doesn't add _maybe you'll remember it_, but the words hang silently in the air between them.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 2, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Thalion looks at Ulfang as Gellion cedes the door to him.
> 
> "You do not appear to be the dwarf I seek."  adds the elf with a wry smile.





Ulfang will extend one of his strong, beefy hands out to greet the newcomer. *"No, I'm not the dwarf, my temperment's to nice. He's tied up right now, but he'll be free shortly"* Ulfang replies to the newcomer.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 2, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Ulfang will extend one of his strong, beefy hands out to greet the newcomer. *"No, I'm not the dwarf, my temperment's to nice. He's tied up right now, but he'll be free shortly"* Ulfang replies to the newcomer.





Thalion looks at Ulfang quizzically "So the dwarf is tied up with the perrianath? I thought this was his dwelling?"  he replies to Ulfang somberly taking his hand.

Turning to Aranel, Thalion adds "I shall of course look at it. But why are perrianath this deep in Greenwood?"


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 2, 2008)

Gellion squeezes round back of the towering Ulfang and backs toward the bedroom door, "uh... I'll  just go and get..." he jerks his thumb toward the door.

Opening the door, he peers in, "foreman Baran? Thal... um... the Elf healer is at your door. He says he's looking for a.. um.. Dwarf. Sorry... urm... that is, I assumed he meant you.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 3, 2008)

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> "Hhhhhhhssss" the sound, bileful and throaty, is a laugh they realise. "Many many things. We is the best burglars in all the far lands. Sneaky and clever, we is. And I'm the sneakiest of them all, yes, yes."



	"Hmmm," The dwarf crosses his not-inconsiderable arms. "Other ones must have been.. easier then."

1. What else have you gathered for him? take II.



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> "Don't worry Baran, I'll get it. This one still owes you some more information. I'll be back," Ulfang says as he exits the room and goes to answer the door.



	Good man. The foredwarf hitches up his metaphorical sleeves and dives right back into it.

<OOC: Last one before the interrupt?



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> "Oh," the Stoor chuckles, clearly relishing the fact that Ulfang has quit the room. His malignant eyes burrow into Baran's and his voice rasps with malevolent glee "Its important alright. Yes, yes. Very important. Many others wants it. Not just *him*. Many wants it. Many will takes it. It's... precious. Yes, yes, that's it. Very precious, my love. Very precious indeed."



	Baran bares his teeth, leaning into it : "You can't use it, and neither can he! You don't have the knowhow, laddy."

2. What do you know about the scroll?



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> Opening the door, [Gellion] peers in, "foreman Baran? Thal... um... the Elf healer is at your door. He says he's looking for a.. um.. Dwarf. Sorry... urm... that is, I assumed he meant you."



	"Not me that's injured," brushes off the one in question without breaking locked gaze with his... dinner companion. "His patient is the girl, three paces left, six frontwise."

	Who was it that sent for *him*? The Van boy, probably. 


Binder Fred,  Well, at least he's talking.


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 3, 2008)

Q1
What else have you gathered for him? (take II.)

The Stoor Hobbit chuckles and, if not for the fact his hands were securely tied, Aerec and Baran get the distinct feeling he'd probably rub his hands together with glee at this point. "Ooooh. Lots of things. Bits and bobs from the woodses. Hobbitses are quick, hobbitses are quiet. We of the Glad are softer with our footsysteps than those silly Elveses, yes, yes. We takes from them, and from *her*. Heheha, she thinks she can keep all her tricksy things for herself, but we takes them and gives them to the master." The grin fails suddenly and the Stoor's eyes flicker from side to side. "No. No. Mustn't mention the master" he fixes Baran with a stare, though the eyes are boring straight through him, seeing something else, "the smelly Dwarf forgets I said it. The master wouldn't be happy. Not happy one bit. Not now..." (Reliability: 90%. When the Stoor tells the truth he gives away so much in terms of body language it's becoming increasingly obvious to Aerec and Baran which parts are lie, which parts pointless boast and which parts true. They both believe most of his words in this instance ring true).

Q2
What do you know about the scroll?

"Many wants it" the Stoor seems to be in a bit of a daze. Baran has shifted away so the eyes aren't fixed unseeingly upon him, the Stoor's gaze didn't go with him and is now fixed on the wall. "It's precious, to *him*. To give it to him would have been..." the eyes widen, "oooh, such a special treat, like as if it was my Birthday. Yes, yes. But not now. Not now. Now is not my Birthday. Now is my Deathday!" Unaccountably, the Hobbit suddenly bursts into tears, wailing, "nooooo! So sorry master! So sorry! Pleeease don't let him hurts me! Pleeease don't let him burn or squash me! Oooooh!"  (Reliability: 90% - he's either become a *very* good actor, which would contradict his previous efforts, or he's no longer lying. The general consensus will be that he seems more genuine now than ever).

OOC
Those in the other room will hear the wailing quite clearly coming from the bedroom. The female Stoor looks uneasy and nervous.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 4, 2008)

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> The Stoor Hobbit chuckles and, if not for the fact his hands were securely tied, Aerec and Baran get the distinct feeling he'd probably rub his hands together with glee at this point. "Ooooh. Lots of things. Bits and bobs from the woodses. Hobbitses are quick, hobbitses are quiet. We of the Glad are softer with our footsysteps than those silly Elveses, yes, yes. We takes from them, and from *her*. Heheha, she thinks she can keep all her tricksy things for herself, but we takes them and gives them to the master." The grin fails suddenly and the Stoor's eyes flicker from side to side. "No. No. Mustn't mention the master" he fixes Baran with a stare, though the eyes are boring straight through him, seeing something else, "the smelly Dwarf forgets I said it. The master wouldn't be happy. Not happy one bit. Not now..."



	What is it he sees do you figure? Whatever it is the dark pools of his eyes are getting darker still; thinking of consequences, thinking of pains past and future : not good. 
	Baran pokes him in the chest, an attention-getter: "Now, hobbit? *Now* five robbery-robbers have come and darkened our door. Now *we're* not too damp 'happy' about it. *Now* we've got three *other* troublemakers running around out there - but they won't try to rescue you, will they? That's good at least. Last of the pack, I would think."
	A haughty look blinks away the forever stare, "Not so! I'm in charge. My band, they does as I tells them to do, yes they does. [etc]

<OOC: _Does Baran have a guess or two as to who the mentionned *her* might be, as relate to present woodses, elveses and as haver of well-defended tricksy things?_



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> "Many wants it" the Stoor seems to be in a bit of a daze. Baran has shifted away so the eyes aren't fixed unseeingly upon him, the Stoor's gaze didn't go with him and is now fixed on the wall. "It's precious, to *him*. To give it to him would have been..." the eyes widen, "oooh, such a special treat, like as if it was my Birthday. Yes, yes. But not now. Not now. Now is not my Birthday. Now is my Deathday!" Unaccountably, the Hobbit suddenly bursts into tears, wailing, "nooooo! So sorry master! So sorry! Pleeease don't let him hurts me! Pleeease don't let him burn or squash me! Oooooh!" [/COLOR] (Reliability: 90% - he's either become a *very* good actor, which would contradict his previous efforts, or he's no longer lying.




	Bummer. A long, put-upon sigh and then the hobbit is squarely lifted off his chair, and hugged. 

<OOC: _brace for kicks and/or bites in sensitive spots, please.  Don't know exactly what the appropriate roll would be (Concentration?) but Baran is not inclined to let go at this time or show signs of pain before the other calms down._

Making it:
	"Not me that's injured," brushes off the one in question without breaking the clasp with his... dinner companion. "His patient is the girl, three paces left, six frontwise." 
	Who was it that sent for *him*? The Van boy, probably. 

<Response Thallion, Gellion, any?>

Binder fred, the son I never had?


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 4, 2008)

OOC
"You do not appear to be the dwarf I seek" was my favourite moment of the game. But I think we have a new winner 

IC
Like a boned fish, the Stoor falls limp in the Dwarf's bear hug. He sniffles, tears and snob moistening Baran's shoulder.

When Baran replaces the Hobbit, and chair, there's a new expression in place. Utter surprise, eyes wide as saucers, mouth slack, skin white as new grown wool.

OOC
Basic Knowledge (INT mod) roll for the 'Her' reference.

IC Other room

Gellion returns, looking sheepish. "Uh..." he waggles an uninformative hand toward the door from which he just emerged. To Thalion: "please- he says, he isn't injured. He says, the patient is.." a glance at the female Stoor who looks increasingly nervous, then a lingering examination of the floor between doorway and Hobbit, counting under his breath. Finally he says, "she's over there" and points.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 4, 2008)

Aerec stands, confused and feeling out of place.  _What do I know of hobbits and elves?_ he asks himself.  _Horses, swords, those I know.  All of this is well beyond me._

He finds himself stepping forward as Baran lifts the small creature up, unconsciously moving to prevent anything unfortunate, but he eases back to his position against the wall when he sees there is no menace in it.  _I'd better ride it out, and look like I know what I'm doing,_ he decides.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2008)

Aranel gives Gellion an inscrutable look, then shrugs and says to Thalion, "Her name is Mythia. She seems to be acting under the orders of someone she calls 'Black Grendel,' though I suspect not of her free will. There is a strange mark on her forehead, and...although it was only there for a moment, I saw something in her eyes that was not -her-."


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 4, 2008)

"She was run over by a horse," Gellion nods.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 4, 2008)

Ulfang looks at Aranel with a confused expression on his face

*"M'lady just who or what is a Black Grendel? "* the barbarian asks.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 4, 2008)

Thalllion stares at Gellion and Aranel for a moment.

"I can look at the perrianath, but I was not summoned her to heal as I often am. I am here for the dwarf who resides here. Gellion, please tell him that I know that he isn't injured, yet, but that I have come to seek him regardless of his present health. Go!" says Thallion, growing impatient with the confusion of the room and the seeming lack of anyone who can tell him if this dwarf was here.

In the meantime, he heads over to Mythia to examine her.


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 4, 2008)

Gellion says nothing, but hurries away.

The female Stoor, Mythia, starts to cry, tears trickling down her ashen cheeks. As the Elf approaches her eyes widen and she stiffens visibly.

There is a cut on her forehead, Thalion sees. A scratch upon the surface of her temple where crusted blood has closed the wound. In the centre of her forehead is some kind of black symbol. It looks like somebody has carved the symbol into her flesh, and the resulting wound is infected and scabrous.

OOC
Heal roll, (DC 5) please Fenris for a full appraisal, not the healing itself.

In the Bedroom

A tentative rap on the door, which opens before Baran or Aerec can respond.

"It's..." Gellion again. He looks whiter than the Stoor Hobbit, "my apologies foredwarf Baran. The healer, the Elf Thalion... he is quite insistent. He wishes to see you regardless that you are in good health. It seems rather urgent."


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 4, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC Fenris]Where is Kalo currently situated?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 5, 2008)

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> OOC
> Basic Knowledge (INT mod) roll for the 'Her' reference.



[SBLOCK=INT roll]
A lovely 4
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1616169/[/SBLOCK]



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> When Baran replaces the Hobbit, there's a new expression in place. Utter surprise, eyes wide as saucers, mouth slack, skin white as new grown wool.



	Kinder to have slugged him, probably. 

	"You can't go back there," he points out, gruffly scratching at belly's sprawled back (and therefore not needing to look the other quite in the eye just then).

<OOC: _Put another way : what's His hold on you?_



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> A tentative rap on the door, which opens before Baran or Aerec can respond.
> 
> "It's..." Gellion again. He looks whiter than the Stoor Hobbit, "my apologies foredwarf Baran. The healer, the Elf Thalion... he is quite insistent. He wishes to see you regardless that you are in good health. It seems rather urgent."



	Baran swivels on his stool, facing the door in full and raising his voice : "Well then come on in, oh ye master of herbs. This isn't the leafy courts... and I'm no king." Despite all that his right hand is (unconsciously?) tapping a forceful rhythm on his woolen thighs : what is it *now*, pray tell?

<Response Thalion?>

Binder Fred, tact? we don't need no stinking 'tact'!


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2008)

"I don't know," Aranel tells Ulfang. "It's one of many riddles with these hobbits, though possibly one of the more vital ones. I was hoping that Thalion, once he's done with Baran, might be able to help answer that question."

She nods with gratitude to Thalion, and stands clear to let him work, or pass by to see Baran.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 6, 2008)

OOC: Thalion Heal on Mythia (1d20+7=19) 
And Kallo is outside, waiting or hunting.

Thalion inspects the stoor carefully.

When Baran finally answers, Thalion, stands and heads over to the door.

"I see dwarves are dwarves and have no manners whether they dwell under stone or leaf. But I have come Dwarf, seeking you out in particular my bearded friend. No one summoned me, rather I was asked to seek you out. To find you, and warn you, and yes even to save you."  replies Thalion, leaning on his intricately carved staff.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 6, 2008)

EDIT: _forgot to paste this bit :_ 

Thalion, stands and heads over to the door. 

Belly raises her head up and sniff with interrest.

_Back to the original post:_


			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> "I see dwarves are dwarves and have no manners whether they dwell under stone or leaf. But I have come Dwarf, seeking you out in particular my bearded friend. No one summoned me, rather I was asked to seek you out. To find you, and warn you, and yes even to save you."  replies Thalion, leaning on his intricately carved staff.



"Huh." The dwarf in question drinks in the Healer from bottom to top, settling finally on the eyes at faraway summit. "Let's hear it then..."

<Response Thalion?>

<OOC: _Hey there *Fenris*, what does Thalion look like this fair evening? Face-wise that is. 
*Dave*, throwing in a Spot for the hell of it : anything of note? Clues as to travel length, speed, origin?_
[SBLOCK=Baran looks Thalion over]
an average 19
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1617598/[/SBLOCK]
<During the explanation:
	Baran flicks a glance Handel's way, to see if *he* gets the leafy joke.

<Reaction Hobbit?>

Binder Fred, working late.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 6, 2008)

OOC: Thalion is a tall, thin elf. His face possess the serenity of the Eldar, but his eyes tell a deeper story, one few know. 

"Word has come to me that there are many wanderers seeking you. They scour the land. Looking for you. A foul vapor spreads across this land, it is poisoning Greenwood and it is no longer safe for you. I see the you have captured several perrianath, they are but the first of many. They were sent by _Him_. What was it they wanted?" asks Thalion


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 6, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: Thalion is a tall, thin elf. His face possess the serenity of the Eldar, but his eyes tell a deeper story, one few know.




<OOC: What is the length and style of his hair? Oh, <virtual Baran leans forth, veery interrested> and what patterns/themes are on the "intricate carvings" of the staff...? As a matter of fact, let's do a Know-wooden artifacts, *Dave*, if you please.

[SBLOCK=Know roll] Take 10... or take 20 if he's had the chance to examine it close and numerous times before. It also comes to me that Baran should probably get a + 2 synergy bonus to his Know-Wooden artifacts from his Craft-Wood skill. Sounds good?[/SBLOCK]


			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> "Word has come to me that there are many wanderers seeking you. They scour the land. Looking for you. A foul vapor spreads across this land, it is poisoning Greenwood and it is no longer safe for you. I see the you have captured several perrianath, they are but the first of many. They were sent by _Him_. What was it they wanted?"






			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> asks Thalion



	Like chewing through clouds, as always. Baran flicks a glance Handel's way, to see if *he* gets the leafy joke. "Seems a mighty bit of trouble for a simple woodcutter... 'my lord'." Or is he a king after all?

Binder fred, chinese curses for all occassions.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 6, 2008)

"That may indeed be true. But even a simple stone play s a larger role when placed in an arch. But motives here are less important than time, and of that we have very little. You have been summoned to the Lonely Mountain, and I am to bring you there."  replies Thalion.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 7, 2008)

The 'simple woodcutter' feels his gut tighten even has heartmuscles increase their beat in his not-inconsiderable chest : "Thran- The Elvenking sends for *me*?!" 

	Crazed thieves after the family knick knacks : fair enough, certainly can't disagree with their taste. Kings and summons and hurrying about... now *that* is going a bit too far! Those sort of people tend to croud out all the good stuff, don't you know : hard work, the hand crafts, the small deeds and the small people that make a life worth living... Doesn't do much for the 'quietly' part of the Enterprise either! 


<OOC: _Hair and staff, Fenris?_

Binder Fred, the inner dwarf.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 7, 2008)

OOC: Thalion has long silver hair, currently flowing down over his shoulders. His staff is made of a beautiful white wood, that I'll let Dave decide if you know.   

Thalon looks at Baran "Thranduil?" Thalion starts laughing. "No, oh no master dwarf. The King of Mirkwood, does not, to my knowledge, need or desire anything of you. No my bearded friend, the birds of the north have sent me. The thrushes, friends to the dwarves for countless years, though few of your people still speak with them. It is they who have sent me to tell you of the foul vapor that creeps across the land. And it is they who have told me to bring you to the Lonely Mountain, for there lies salvation."


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 7, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC Spoiler/Binder_Fred]INT roll failed, so no knowledge of 'her'.


> anything of note? Clues as to travel length, speed, origin?



Very hard to read Elves at the best of times. Thalion looks spry and healthy, though, as Fenris mentioned, his eyes tell some unbidden tale Baran cannot begin to guess at. There is more than the usual immortal wisdom in those eyes. Unusually, for an Elf, Baran thinks it may be akin to melancholy.



> Take 10... or take 20 if he's had the chance to examine it close and numerous times before. It also comes to me that Baran should probably get a + 2 synergy bonus to his Know-Wooden artifacts from his Craft-Wood skill. Sounds good?




Sure. General ID for the take 10 (he hasn't encountered Thalion or seen the staff close up enough for a take 20). If Baran wants more specific ID, a roll please with the aforementioned synergy.

It's unidentifiable to the dwarf. The white, strangely knotted wood displays none of the properties of local timber, nor indeed any of the more exotic woods Baran is familiar with. Patterns and so on are typical flowery/celtic Elvish runes and such, of the ilk commonly familiar to Middle-Earth imagery. The dwarf's guess would be that the staff is some kind of Elven artefact. To be feared, possibly, as a magical thing. Its powers are unknown.[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=OOC Spoiler/Fenris]Mythia has a fractured skull. Thalion can feel the raised contours of the fracture running from the top of her forehead to a spot just above her right eye. The cut is superficial, but the fracture could be dangerous.[/SBLOCK]



			
				Binder_Fred said:
			
		

> <During the explanation:
> Baran flicks a glance Handel's way, to see if *he* gets the leafy joke.



The Hobbit remains silent and still looks a little dazed. He shows no signs of good humour.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 7, 2008)

<OOC: Dave, does Baran's clan/family have past association with thrushes? If none known, go with the following :

	"Ah... O' course... Silly me." Relief flooding, muscles relaxing; hard not to let out a few barks of his own laughter, actually... "And - hm -" Baran leans forth, "Alright, let's cut to the chase : I ain't convinced. Why were you? ...'my lord'."


[SBLOCK=OOC Dave] Let's go for the specific ID for the staff, please. Baran is most interested in two things. 1) Could he learn anything technique-wise from the maker(s) of the staff? and 2) does this white material have any interresting properties he could use? Who the maker(s) were could be nice to know too (a school at least).

21! 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1619477/[/SBLOCK]

Binder Fred, the shortest path between two points.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 7, 2008)

"Why was I convinced? I have never known thrushes to lie. Has a thrush ever lied to you master dwarf?"  asks Thalion


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 8, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Spoiler/Binder_Fred]Nice roll  He could learn much from the maker's of the staff if he were given time to scrutinize the craftsmanship up close and over time. The staff is beautifully made, clearly a work of art. This is a good roll, so I'll allow a more specific ID. We'll say he's come across wood of this type during his... what? Apprenticeship days? Furthermore, anything you can find online relating to this type of wood, I'll allow Baran to know (common sense on source reliability). There are numerous legends and myths, here are some hooks to get you started: Nimbrethil is an ancient and extremely valuable Elvish wood. The legend as he knows goes thus: in lost Beleriand (the sunken northland of the ancient Elven races) there grew many fair white birch trees which were called Nimbrethil in the tongue of the Grey-Elves. 'Vingilot', the mighty ship that Earendil the Mariner sailed over Belegaer, the Western Sea, to the Undying Lands, was built with timber from these huge ships. As Baran studies the staff he will notice some of the celtic carvings seem related to the sea. Waves and fish etc.

Baran has heard of the speaking birds of the mountains, but always assumed this to refer to the Great Eagles who were sometimes seen near the mines of Moria and who were known to be intelligent and capable of speech. Thrushes as friends to Dwarfs is a new one to him, though, of course, he isn't a native to these parts.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 8, 2008)

Baran leans back with an exasperated sigh : clouds, clouds, clouds and more clouds. Oh, and some elves too.

	Well, it's not like he was planning to sleep tonight in any event : "Granthan has never lied to me either, Healer. Yet *still* I don't rush about the countryside on his say-so... Look, I don't mean to be-" overly "-rude, but you *are* asking me to up my livelyhood, trek to a place where I'm not invited, for reasons you won't tell me... So would you care for a chair, healer Thalion?" He's up and off his stool as he says it, actually, leaving the round wooden surface quite free.


Binder Fred, in for the long haul.

P.S. _Thanks for the info, Dave!_


----------



## Fenris (Jun 8, 2008)

"I don't know who or what Granthan is. What I do know if that you've managed to break that perrianath's skull back there, that she is marked, that this is the first of many seekers who will find you and that you must accompany me to the Lonely Mountain before the vapor reaches these woods. I have told you the reasons, evil is afoot, and it searches for _you_ master dwarf. And it has found you. I do not know what it wants, but it is coming. I have told you what I know, I can tell you no more than that."  replies Thalion declining the stool by standing.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2008)

"Thalion," Aranel asks, unable to restrain herself.

"Is this...vapor...a threat to the elves of the wood? Thranduil and his domain? If so, they must be warned."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 8, 2008)

Baran chews air 9 times : healers are hard to find. He's starting to understand his Longbeard cousins though...



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Thalion," Aranel asks, unable to restrain herself. "Is this...vapor...a threat to the elves of the wood? Thranduil and his domain? If so, they must be warned."



	"It's a *physical* thing?" What with all the 'scouring' and dwarven 'stones' in non-existant arches, he'd quite lost track.

Binder fred, tagging out, exhausted.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 8, 2008)

Binder Fred said:
			
		

> Baran chews air 9 times : healers are hard to find. He's starting to understand his Longbeard cousins though...
> 
> 
> "It's a *physical* thing?" What with all the 'scouring' and dwarven 'stones' in non-existant arches, he'd quite lost track.
> ...




OOC: Middle earth spell casters have class requirements to speak in allegories and metaphors. It's required 

"It doesn't matter if it is or is not. The poisoned air of a befouled mine may kill as easily as a black-feathered orc arrow. It is a vapor of malice and it will kill.

And yes, Aranel, all of Greenwood is in danger and the King needs to be alerted. I will arrange that. Although, if Baran would listen to my words, we may lessen the danger."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 9, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: Middle earth spell casters have class requirements to speak in allegories and metaphors. It's required




<OOC:_ You're certainly a middle earth spell caster then. _

	"Oh I'm listening," contradicts that worthy as he drops on an iron-bound laundry chest. "What I haven't heard is who 'Him' is, what 'They' are or what trekking to the ends of the woods is going to accomplish."


Binder fred, roots run deep.


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 9, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC rhubarb for all]


			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: Middle earth spell casters have class requirements to speak in allegories and metaphors. It's required




If you check the RAW more carefully you'll see that in fact this class requirement extends to everyone except hobbits  And Sauron, but he's technically mute 

Binder_Fred, feel free to roll Sense Motive.

Everyone, a question about XP, I'd appreciate any player input/experience on this.

It's been suggested to me that I review the way I give out XP, as pbp D&D can be quite long winded and increasing levels/XP is equally long winded unless the game is combat intensive, has anyone any suggestions for allocation of XP?

When I played 2e I used to allocate XP for successful Skill rolls, though not all players like this. 

I'm a bit inexperienced with D&D on forums, so I'm fretting a bit about how the XP will work out. Thoughts?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 9, 2008)

Binder Fred said:
			
		

> "Oh I'm listening," contradicts that worthy as he drops on an iron-bound laundry chest. "What I haven't heard is who 'Him' is, what 'They' are or what trekking to the ends of the woods is going to accomplish."




*"Baran, where's your sense of adventure? You be afraid to go in the woods, maybe a pointy-ear will help you out. They can go find out who came after your scroll for you and take care of it while you wait here if you'd like. Maybe I can scrounge up some warm milk and cookies for you too..."* Ulfang says, hoping to rile the dwarf up to go.

[sblock=Disharrock] 
It's definitely hard dealing with XP in a PbP format as everything that's transpired so far would take about an hour or so in a RL game. I personally would think you can award XP based on your judgement. Essentially RP experience, which I give out in RL games also.

[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 9, 2008)

Baran frowns, needled : "We're not due an out for another half a month, Ulfang. Forgive me for wanting to at least know what the - 'honorable' songbirds saw or heard or imagined they saw before I go running off to mountains high and leave my lifework to be overun by *vapors*!" 

He then swivels to the *still* standing elf, "Well?"


[SBLOCK=Sensing away]
as usual, a wonderful 12.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1621013/[/SBLOCK]

Binder Fred, weight of duty.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 11, 2008)

Binder Fred said:
			
		

> Baran frowns, needled : "We're not due an out for another half a month, Ulfang. Forgive me for wanting to at least know what the - 'honorable' songbirds saw or heard or imagined they saw before I go running off to mountains high and leave my lifework to be overun by *vapors*!"
> 
> He then swivels to the *still* standing elf, "Well?"




Thalion stands still for a long time, silent just staring at Baran.

Finally he sighs, "And here I thought the beards of Dwarves grew over their chins, not their eyes. I shall wait master dwarf, even if I must sit until the evil sweeps over you, consuming you, before you see the danger that is coming."  And Thalion turns steps over to the perrianath, "Bring her outside to be healed Aranel. I need the light of the stars now." says Thalion as he heads outside.


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 11, 2008)

OOC

I'm quite keen to move things on a bit, and it may be apparent that I've attempted to do that with the Thalion/thrush plot seed. At the risk of seeming authorial, my intention is to give the group a reason to leave the camp and set off to explore the setting (as was the original plan), thus opening the game a bit more to players who are probably getting mighty bored with sitting on the back benches. Whether this involves going in search of the one who sent the Hobbits, or going with Thalion, doesn't matter so much to me as the fact that the game progresses outside the limitations of the logging camp.

Having said that, Fred is playing Baran to character and there really is no underlying reason for him to take up with Thalion immediately and abandon his duties so far as I can see, so I don't particularly blame Fred for his character reacting this way, though I am a bit concerned that the way things are going the game will eventually dwindle to a premature end. I do, however, think that for the general good of the group, and if everyone wants to continue playing, the game needs to move away from its current situation and get a bit more dynamic, with situations that everyone can get involved in.

As I said, this risks me coming off as authorial, but I think in a pbp sometimes you have to be, otherwise things stagnate and some players get left out of the loop. I have tried to create an unusual setting here, rather than the more tried and tested combat pbp or a one off adventure set at the start of a known module, so I think in some ways I'm going to have to bite the bullet and lay down a few suggestions.

Therefore I suggest a compromise, somewhere between characterisation and adventure. 

I suggest that we officially end this IC thread and assume that Thalion cannot convince Baran to change his mind. We'll use the rest of the thread to discuss what happens next.

I would suggest that the following may be a solution:

When it becomes obvious Baran isn't going to budge, Thalion sets up camp nearby and, over the course of the next few days, attempts to persuade others to come with him to the Lonely Mountain. Aranel agrees, because she doesn't like the sound of the vapour and wishes to learn more from the thrushes. Aerec and Ulfang also agree to go, but Baran continues to refuse to 'abandon his life's work' and life around the camp for him goes on much as usual (though he probably keeps his windows locked).

The Hobbits are held in the camp for a while and healed, but the male will prove troublesome and he will attempt several escapes and cause mischief in the process. Moreover, the superstitious logging folk are scared of the female after several of them witness a change in her demeanour one day (the same thing Aranel saw that one time) and swear blind she is possessed with dark powers. A meeting is called and Baran/Granthan preside.

It is decided that the Hobbits are not welcome at the camp, but nor can they be turned loose into Mirkwood, so the vote is taken to take them to Lake Town where authorities there can deal with them. Seizing an opportunity to grasp control of the logging camp, Granthan has been laying groundwork prior to this meeting (and Baran will likely suspect he's also played a hand in stirring trouble with the male Hobbit) and when it comes to voting for who should take the Hobbits to Lake Town, Baran's name comes to the fore and there is a general sense of uneasiness about the Dwarf. Many are unhappy with Baran, since the Hobbits came for something in his hut and have been inextricably linked with him. Furthermore, they believe there is something mysterious and evil about the parchment rumoured to be in Baran's possession. He also gets the blame for Elves hanging around the camp of late.

The two monthly trip to Lake Town is therefore brought forward and Baran is voted by the camp (much to his chagrin, no doubt) to take the Stoors and deal with logging camp business at the same time. Spotting his opportunity, Thalion suggests he accompany Baran to Lake Town in the hope he can persuade him to go the rest of the way to the Lonely Mountain. Aerec, Ulfang and Aranel go too. NPCs in tow will be the two Stoor Hobbits and probably Gellion.

How does that sound?

If it sounds ok, we'll pick up the next part of the game as a start-of-adventure thread with the group setting off north for Lake Town, presumably following the tributary to the lake. Once we're rolling along the game should unfold in a more non-linear way with the focus off any individual players and more open to everyone playing a character. I've set up possible adventure threads at journey's end, but there's no presumption on my part that anyone pick them up. My main concern is that we get the game moving outside the logging camp scenario.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 11, 2008)

I like the solution, personally.  It makes a lot of sense, and it certainly suits Aerec better than questioning thieves.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2008)

OOC - Sounds good to me also, Ulfang's been lucky with his rolls, but that can't hold out of long


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 12, 2008)

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> Whether this involves going in search of the one who sent the Hobbits, or going with Thalion, doesn't matter so much to me as the fact that the game progresses outside the limitations of the logging camp.



I was thinking of going with the former -- quite obviously, I think.  Weedle a few more things out of the prisoners, cross-check with Aranel on her part of the interview, examine the grove Aerec remembered in the morning, send somebody more compatible to have a chat with Thalion, examine the broken scroll in great detail (and repair it), etc, etc... Ah well.



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> I suggest that we officially end this IC thread and assume that Thalion cannot convince Baran to change his mind.



A safe bet if there is really no more information to be had. "Evil is coming" and "go to the Lonely mountain" really need something to connect them together in Baran's mind. As it is...



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> I would suggest that the following may be a solution:



Good plan. Building up on it (suggestions all):



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> Aerec and Ulfang also agree to go, but Baran continues to refuse to 'abandon his life's work' and life around the camp for him goes on much as usual (though he probably keeps his windows locked).



If possible Baran would want to do most if not all of the actions described above. Baran recognizes that there is a hobbit problem and aknowledges that Thalion may be right in that it *could* be greater that it seems. He just strongly disagrees that turning tail and leaving the premises is the right thing to do at the moment.



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> The Hobbits are held in the camp for a while and healed, but the male will prove troublesome and he will attempt several escapes and cause mischief in the process. Moreover, the superstitious logging folk are scared of the female after several of them witness a change in her demeanour one day (the same thing Aranel saw that one time) and swear blind she is possessed with dark powers. A meeting is called and Baran/Granthan preside.



Scratch that, I think : not needed.... plus I see the camp as more of a business, not a village democracy (next thing you know, they'll be voting not to work! . 

If the rest of the investigating has not given anything and several days have passed without further trouble, Baran would definitively start considering the fate of the hobbits. Frankly, his first instinct would be to render judgement himself (probably a caning followed by 3 months "forced labor", i.e. helping out around the camp).

    Some object to a dwarf rendering justice in a country not his own though, Granthan and his followers for one, mostly for reasons of his own. No, they insist, human camp, Laketown jurisdiction, the hobbits MUST be judged properly (and gotten rid of). <i.e. same as before for this part, just adding another reason why the hobbits must go>

     The logical thing to do at this point would be to send Ulfang and Aerec to guard the prisoner, with Baran staying in place to supervise the camp... Soooo, I think Baran'll need *something* that needs to be done in Laketown that only he can do. I'm thinking he could have a Fellowship of the Beam contact point somewhere near there, drop off a request for information on the scroll (works perticularly well if he's discovered something new about it in the meantime). Consult a (privately held) text regarding a nagging *something* he's half remembering about the business? Or, more proactively, he knows of a certain something that dogs can track for miles. He's thinking of secreting it on a hobbit/on the scroll and tracking away. As always, the more the mearier (all of the above?).

What do you think?

Binder Fred, shaper of small things.

P.S. _Re any player-focus of the game, I really do think that everybody needs to involve themselves of their own accord. i.e. Make your own fun! If you're bored, then your character is likely bored; what would he do about it? Speak up, start a side-conversation, grab a friend and go patrol the perimeter, examine that bloody scroll that everybody seems so interested in. If you're bored and your character is fascinated, think up a scene in future or past and suggest it to the DM. We *could* have roleplayed the investigation of Aerec's grove concurently with players that had time for a second thread for example -- that's one of the neat things about fluid time._


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 12, 2008)

<OOC: Two loose ends that I'd like to tie-up before leaving this scene if I could (can I?) : everybodies reaction to Thalion's message (see below for that one) and the "what's His hold on you?" question to Handle (Baran would bring it back up afterwards, in the same guise as before http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4269842&postcount=160). 



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> Thalion stands still for a long time, silent just staring at Baran.
> 
> Finally he sighs, "And here I thought the beards of Dwarves grew over their chins, not their eyes. I shall wait master dwarf, even if I must sit until the evil sweeps over you, consuming you, before you see the danger that is coming."  And Thalion turns steps over to the perrianath, "Bring her outside to be healed Aranel. I need the light of the stars now." says Thalion as he heads outside.




	"Hm." Could say something about facing forward when bad things are rushing... but the temptation to speak isn't that great; or maybe it's the distance that's *too* great. 

"You saw some merit in there, did you Ul boy? A solution to our hobbit problems?" Never get the hang of elves.

<Response Ulfang?>

Binder Fred, one end of the spectrum.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 12, 2008)

(I'm fine with ending the scene, if we're ready to. Aranel would definitely make an attempt to track the ones that got away at some point, and would suggest that Mythia might benefit from a trip to Thranduil's healers, who might also know more about the mark. She'd definitely want to compare notes with Baran and let him know what she learned. In the end, she regards the prisoner's fates as a camp matter, and won't make a fuss about it...though she is keen to know more about this 'evil' that's encroaching. If possible, she'd want to send a messenger (via Thalion's Animal Messenger spell perhaps) to the wood elves to keep them apprised of the situation so far)


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 12, 2008)

Can we end all roleplay please, just for now, so that we can focus on the end scene decision. If loose ends remain we can tie them up with the remainder of this thread as I'll be starting a new thread when/if we go ahead with the next part of the game.

Ok, so fairly straight forward yays from Redclaw and renau1g. 

I appreciate your comments about boredom and fluid time, Fred. I think what you say is true, but I also appreciate that the emphasis seems to be on one or two characters for most of this thread with other players feeling they are being relegated to back-bench play. And also, I did make it quite clear in OOC that I didn't want to moderate too many concurrent threads. So this is really my fault.

The emphasis on one or two players is also my fault, and springs from two things: my failure to insist Baran take a less commanding role in the camp, and my choice to award the parchment to Baran (the dwarf as a fish out of water just seemed like too good an opportunity to waste tbh, and the game is more heavily influenced by the Hobbit than LotRs, so a dwarf themed adventure seemed befitting). 

Actually, the focus of the game has always been on the parchment. But it does look like the focus has always been on Baran and I completely appreciate that. Unfortunately, once I made the decision to place the parchment in Baran's possession all the other threads (the hobbit attack, Thalion and the thrushes etc) snowballed and placed the spotlight of the game firmly on Baran. So, anyway, I apologise if I made any player feel like background scenery. It really wasn't my intention. And the admittedly suspicious fact that Fred's handle is Binder_Fred really is coincidental 

Based on suggestions/preferences, here's a revised suggestion for what to do next:

When it becomes obvious Baran isn't going to budge, Thalion sets up camp nearby and, over the course of the next few days intends to persuade others to come with him to the Lonely Mountain (this can be done IC now, as you'll see below). 

Aranel and Baran compare notes regarding their interrogation and reach whatever conclusions you guys decide (Shay and Binder you may want to go back over the interrogation and figure out the contradictions and obvious lies).

In the next few days, Aranel leads an expedition into the woods to track the Hobbits. Ulfang, Aranel, Thalion, Aerec and Baran would go along with NPCs Gellion and Mythia (Smeagar will remain in camp to do forced labour until their return), though they would only follow the tracks (if they can find them) to the known limits of Mirkwood's dangerous areas. After certain points, doom is pretty much assured for travellers in Mirkwood, but as all PCs have a sound knowledge of the local woods they won't be in danger of getting lost or exploring too far. Following the tracks, then, would be more an exercise in finding clues, maybe discarded items of food, or clothes, or items, unless of course the tracks hit one of Mirkwood's safe through roads, in which case they can follow them as far as they like. When the group reach the safe extremity of their tracking they can go on to Thranduil's court where Mythia can be healed and her mark examined by those in the know. Thalion may have his own feelings about this part of the adventure as it entails a return to Thranduil's fold.

So this would be the plan, and when they return to the logging camp the fate of the prisoners will need to be decided and the stuff I suggested previously (discussions about the stuff Fred didn't like notwithstanding) can unfold, making the Lake Town sojourn the next leg of the adventure. This isn't set in stone, just the plan. If anything happens during the trip to Thranduil's court or the tracking of the escaped hobbits to change the plan, then we'll roll with it.

Thoughts?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 12, 2008)

Just wanted to address the 'background' thing for myself and myself only.

I realize Aranel fell quiet there towards the end...this was not because I was frustrated, however. At least not with the game. Enworld has become extremely difficult to use during the hours that I traditionally use it, so a slowdown in my posting was inevitable. Not to mention, under the circumstances, it felt natural to me for Aranel to defer to an elder...especially one who's skills better suited the situation. Rest assured that I, and therefore she, was paying attention. 

Generally speaking, if I am having a problem with a game, I will let it ride for a bit to see if it fixes itself, or if I can fix it myself...then I will bring it up in an OOC thread. I am not the sort to suffer in silence, then abruptly quit in frustration. 

Conversely, if someone else has a problem with what I'm doing in a game...or not doing, as the case may be...I appreciate candor (though tact is nice too ). Especially in the written medium, intents can be hard to divine, and I usually err on the side of not inferring it when there's any doubt. This means that subtle allusions to things I do, or don't do, that are causing a problem may not be acted on, or even noticed by me. It's not because I'm callous or insensitive or don't care though. I'm a big boy. I can take some criticism. 

With the above observations and comments, I'm not trying to say I feel picked on either. I don't. They're really 'just in cases.'

Getting back to the game at hand, while Aranel would be all for taking the hobbits to Isen...er...Thranduil, I the player wouldn't be offended if the others disagreed and/or if it was decided not to. Just to be clear on that. It's merely what she would think is best, given the situation.


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 12, 2008)

I agree about Enworld. It's become frustrating for me also and I've given serious thought to moving my games to somewhere like pbphouse.com, but I think I'll see how Enworld 2 pans out first. 

I think your suggestion for Aranel's preferred course of action is as valid as any and concurs with Binder_Fred's preference to track the Hobbit escapees. But all this is being put out there for open discussion. I'm certainly not trying to rail the game into any set path, just making suggestions for how we can move beyond the confines of the logging camp.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 12, 2008)

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> Thoughts?



Alright, so we're saying:

Tonight: 
- Conclude conversation
- Crosscheck Baran-Aranel
- Examine scroll​Tomorrow, first light:
- Track attempt​
I'm seeing bringing Mythia as premature at this point, granted that we have no idea which way the tracks will go or even if there will be any tracking at all. I'd be inclined to treat the Thranduil voyage as a separate matter, one more closely connected to the Laketown visit than the tracking attempt. 

That said, Baran is far from expert in things occult and magical, so if others who are insist/think it's a good idea to do it post-haste, they'll get no objections from him. Just do it *after* the track attempt (which should probably include a visit to Aerec's dell, supposing the tracks don't lead there to begin with). 

Is there another reason to bring Mythia along (or Gellion for that matter)? 

Binder Fred, who hadn't realized he'd used Baran's authority at all...

P.S _Oh,  Last thing, as mentionned before I'll be going vacationing at the end of next week. Might be a good idea to have a camp emergency crop up so Baran either can't go or has to be called back from the track attempt (depending where we are in the sequence). Internet access will be *very* limited for that two weeks (read once, maybe twice)_


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 12, 2008)

> - Conclude conversation (In character)
> - Crosscheck Baran-Aranel (Out of character)
> 
> - Examine scroll



examine scroll?



> Tomorrow, first light:
> - Track attempt



Provided everyone's in agreement with Aranel's suggestion. I'm keen to hear what Fenris has to say about Thalion's preference. Thalion is, after all, probably itching to head north to the Lonely Mountain and Mirkwood would be a detour.



> Is there another reason to bring Mythia along (or Gellion for that matter)?




I think Aranel wants to bring her to Thranduil's healers. Her skull is fractured. Gellion will have his own reasons which I will introduce at the start of the thread if we go along that route.

Re. holidays, maybe we'll do the track attempt and then Thranduil's court sans Baran if he isn't up for the idea.



> Binder Fred, who hadn't realized he'd used Baran's authority at all




Did I/anyone say you had?


----------



## Fenris (Jun 13, 2008)

OOC: Thalion can and will heal Mythia, he even offered to do so when he left the cabin.

A few days delay isn't a big deal for Thalion, but he will not go back to Thranduil's court. He will wait outside patiently if needed, but if it's for healing, well Thalion can handle that.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 13, 2008)

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> examine scroll?



Yes? See how damaged it is, if the damage hasn't uncovered new aspects of it, anything hidden in/around the rollers? something sandwiched between glued double sheets? Secret script seen only by flame transparency? Only by moonlight? New meaning to the runes inscribed thereon (which he hasn't really puzzled over before now)? In short : why is this object - admittedly dear to *him* - of interrest to anybody else?

Ah, and a few other questions while I think of it :
[SBLOCK=Baran knows]
- What is the likely verdict from the Laketown authorities re thieves?

- What does Baran know of the elven home? All stone/underground or some wooden constructions in there as well? Noted craftmen in attendance, say Círdan (dare I dream ?

- What's the likely walk time to 1) Thranduil's domain, 2) Laketown, 3) Lonely mountain? We'll likely have a supply cart for the trip to Laketown at least.[/SBLOCK]



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> Did I/anyone say you had?



This passage gave me the idea : "The emphasis on one or two players is also my fault, and springs from two things: my failure to insist Baran take a less commanding role in the camp [...]"

Binder fred, coffee breaking away.


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 13, 2008)

I should also add, don't forget the rumours at the start of thread. If any players had their hearts set on exploring some or any of those that might also be an option or could be a side-adventure along the way.

Don't forget the map in the OP for a rough guide to locations. The distance between the mountains and Lake Esgaroth represents about 12 hours at strong march (terrain notwithstanding) with a short break for food. Forest terrain will slow them considerably, especially if they're tracking. On the map, the crescent of trees next to the word 'mountain' is the line of the tributary coming down from the camp. Don't place too much accuracy in the map. It's not precise cartography.



			
				Binder_Fred said:
			
		

> Yes? See how damaged it is, if the damage hasn't uncovered new aspects of it, anything hidden in/around the rollers? something sandwiched between glued double sheets? Secret script seen only by flame transparency? Only by moonlight? New meaning to the runes inscribed thereon (which he hasn't really puzzled over before now)? In short : why is this object - admittedly dear to *him* - of interrest to anybody else?




I got ya. I thought you were referring to something someone already requested to do.

[SBLOCK=Baran Knows]


> What is the likely verdict from the Laketown authorities re thieves?



In Baran's experience, the skeleton authorities at Lake Town would usually pass something like this on to Dale. 



> What does Baran know of the elven home? All stone/underground or some wooden constructions in there as well? Noted craftmen in attendance, say Círdan (dare I dream ?



From what he's been able to ascertain in the past, Thranduil's court is some kind of stone river-side mansion. Elves, however, are very secretive about their own affairs. He doesn't know of any notable craftsmen in attendance, but Aranel might 



> What's the likely walk time to 1) Thranduil's domain, 2) Laketown, 3) Lonely mountain? We'll likely have a supply cart for the trip to Laketown at least.




1) With the elves as guides, 2 to 3 days full march, heading directly north to Forest River road then turning northwest along the road but more if they track the hobbits first. This is the only remaining main thoroughfare in Mirkwood considered safe enough to travel without hindrance.

2) About one day. Travelling by river cuts the journey in half (and I always assumed the camp has access to some kind of punt?).

3) It's about another day's march to Dale and the Lonely Mountain, though the terrain is easier and it's not quite as far. For this leg of the journey the current would be against them if they attempted it by boat so a cart might be useful here.[/SBLOCK]



			
				Binder_Fred said:
			
		

> This passage gave me the idea : "The emphasis on one or two players is also my fault, and springs from two things: my failure to insist Baran take a less commanding role in the camp [...]"



Well, he _is _ camp foreman.

In context, the quote pertains to the collective emphasis placed on Baran. He owns the parchment. The burglar's broke into his hut. Thalion seeks him, as do the thrushes. And he's the camp foreman. But I'm not placing blame anywhere except on myself.

Had I insisted Baran was just another camp employee, rather than the foreman, I think it would have lessened the emphasis a bit. The other things kinda snowball from his owning the scroll, but having a dwarf on the go was just too tempting and I'm only human


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 16, 2008)

So we are go? Or are we waiting for Shayuri to OK Mythia's participation (or lack thereof)?



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> About one day [to Laketown]. Travelling by river cuts the journey in half (and I always assumed the camp has access to some kind of punt?).



Baran was thinking of bringing back supplies from Laketown, hence the cart idea. How rapid-intensive is this river? i.e. could a boat be hauled back upstrem by a rope and horse combo?



			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> In context, the quote pertains to the collective emphasis placed on Baran. He owns the parchment. The burglar's broke into his hut. Thalion seeks him, as do the thrushes. And he's the camp foreman.



Ah, I see. Better, story-wise, to have had another character own the scroll, or have Baran be simply the smith of the camp. Got ya.

[SBLOCK=Baran Knows]


			
				Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> In Baran's experience, the skeleton authorities at Lake Town would usually pass something like this on to Dale.



And I suppose Laketown doesn't have the personnel to escort the hobbits there, right?  So what would be Dale's likely judgement on the hobbits' crimes?[/SBLOCK]

Binder fred, thinking there's just enough time to wrap up the hut scene before he goes.


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 16, 2008)

Binder_Fred said:
			
		

> So we are go? Or are we waiting for Shayuri to OK Mythia's participation (or lack thereof)?




I was waiting to hear back from anyone really. Yes, I do need to know whether you guys think Mythia should or shouldn't go too. 

If Thalion can heal her then Shay's suggestion of taking her to Thranduil may not be relevant. Also, I'm fuzzy whether Aranel would insist on heading to Thranduil's court or would be just as happy sending a message. Thalion doesn't seem keen on going there so Aranel's the only one with the motivation persay. It's Shay's call I guess.

The options I've suggested so far:

Finish this thread (but wrap things up fairly swiftly I think).
Baran wants to examine the scroll.

We'll complete the above in this thread (start IC continuation whenever you like). Then a new thread marking a new day and so far the consensus seems to be:

Track the hobbits
Find the clearing with the mark on the tree

So when I start the new thread we'll take it as read that at some point the group have discussed their options and decided to track the other burglars into Mirkwood and find the clearing with the mark if it's along the way. 

I don't know if you all want to decide now or later whether to go onto Thranduil's court, go to Lake Town or throw poopy kaka at the whole plot seed thing and do something else. Up to you.


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 16, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Baran Knows]







> And I suppose Laketown doesn't have the personnel to escort the hobbits there, right?  So what would be Dale's likely judgement on the hobbits' crimes?




There are Dale soldiers stationed in Lake Town. But yes, I think it's doubtful they'd escort the hobbits to Dale. Baran would guess this before the outset. He wouldn't have the foggiest idea how Dale will deal with the prisoners. The nobles of Dale are a bit of an enigma. He deals mostly with Lake Town, when he deals with any of them at all. My take was that, as foreman, he oversees the running of the camp. I imagine Granthan would be the diplomat and business rep.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 17, 2008)

Dlsharrock said:
			
		

> We'll complete the above in this thread (start IC continuation whenever you like).



Binder Fred activates Past-Posticus, undead golem of Awesome might! http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4288376&postcount=187.

Turn ends!

Your move RENAU1G!
Your move DLSHARROCK!

*[Cross-check Aranel-Baran]*
Male Hobbit results:
- himself
Name probably not Handel
leader of the five (?)
Fears deadly retribution for failing Him
weird move towards his (left?) shoulder associated with that​  - The Master, Him, etc
burn me in the tower he would
NOT a man, nor a dwarf, nor residing in the east
He collects many bits and pieces
Steal from elves and *her* of tricksy things​- The scroll
The hobbits came for it specifically
Many others want it​"Do you guess who 'she' is, lady of the lotus? Her of well-guarded tricksy things. Her of elveses." It's late, fire is low, clouds quietly uncurling before the stars, out there where the forest was and shall be.

<_Response Aranel?_>

Binder fred, wondering when he played CCG last...

Lotus are Mystery and Truth


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 17, 2008)

(Well, when I say 'healing,' I mean partly hit points, and partly that mark on her head and the associated (she assumes) semi-possession. But bear in mind that Aranel sees Thalion as being the 'ranking elf' present. If he doesn't want to go to Thranduil, that's fine. She would definitely want to send a message of some kind though.)

*Aranel's Info:*

On the Male:
His name is Smeargar.
He is a Glad Hobbit of the Field and Wirrel.

On the Female:
Her name is Mythia.
She is also a Glad Hobbit of the Field and Wirrel.
She once claimed her head stung as she answered questions.
She seems like she may be serving unwillingly.

On "the Master:"
His name is Black Grendel.
He lives across the deep woods, by the river that runs through the Wirrel in a high house of black stones.
He wanted Baran's scroll

"I wonder if they mean Nimrodel of Lothlorien, or even Galadriel," Aranel says quietly, speaking the name with a reverent undertone. "Baran, you mentioned that the hobbit man twitched to his left shoulder. Have you looked at his shoulder? Under his shirt?"


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 17, 2008)

Binder_Fred said:
			
		

> Binder Fred activates Past-Posticus, undead golem of Awesome might!




I already did the nested link I think?
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4275716&postcount=169

This final question marks the end of interrogations. I'm assuming by this time that Aerec is not present.

IC
Final Question:
"What's His hold on you?"

The Hobbit's gaze falls to the floor and he seems to stare into space, eyes widening, bulging almost unnaturally. For a moment he looks quite strange, and Baran realises this is no short human, no precocious teenaged child, or wirey dwarf, but an entirely different creature altogether. "Mustn't ask me." He replies, "mustn't ask me about that. The others..." he shakes his head, eyes shining as a single tear rolls down one cheek. (Reliability: 90%. There's no real truth or lie to discern, but there can be little doubt the Hobbit is scared and upset by the dwarf's probing questions about 'him').


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 17, 2008)

"Maybe their people are being held hostage," Aranel suggests to Baran. "A powerful evil force came, conquered them, and now uses this mark to enforce control over them. If they disobey, others in their land could suffer for it."


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 17, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I wonder if they mean the White Lady...Galadriel of Lothlorien,"




[SBLOCK=What Aranel and Thalion know of Galadriel (spoiler)]
She could be referred to as the Lady of the Galadhrim (Lothlorien's loyal army), or The Fair Elf of the Wood interchangably, but she will not be known as the White Lady or Lady Galadriel until King Amroth abandons the realm of Lothlorien some years from now. Within Lothlorien itself, she is only ever called Galadriel. 

After the king, she is the highest ranking Eldar in Middle-Earth (as Amroth's fate may never be properly known, she will never be named Queen of the Eldar, even when he has moved beyond memory and become part of Nimrodel's legend).

She is still well known to the Elves of the east as she is the mother of Elrond's wife, Celebrian. Elrond of Rivendell is very well known to all the Elves east of the Misty Mountains, being something of a legend in his own right.

Nimrodel is the wife of Amroth and she dwells in the lofted mansion Cerin Amroth (also known as Nimrodel) overlooking the realm of Lothlorien. Aranel might also consider Nimrodel a 'her'. However, neither Aranel nor Thalion have any certain knowledge of the 'her' referred to by the Hobbit.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 18, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Maybe their people are being held hostage," Aranel suggests to Baran. "A powerful evil force came, conquered them, and now uses this mark to enforce control over them. If they disobey, others in their land could suffer for it."



	The dwarf shrugs : "Well. Let's not build too many bridges out of cold hard mist for now : we have two hobbits in and three hobbits out, that's plenty enough trouble for me right now." Plus you'd think a 'powerful evil force' would have... better minions.
	Speaking of wandering hobbits : "Do you have urgent business on the 'morrow, lady elf?" he asks, keeping his tone light.

<Response Aranel?>

Later:


			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I wonder if they mean Nimrodel of Lothlorien, or even Galadriel," Aranel says quietly, speaking the name with a reverent undertone.



	It takes a minute for him to remember... "Where the mellyn grow. And Gladden's... not too far from there." Unknown country, somewhere far south of where he crossed the Grey. "Long way to come."

<Response any?>



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Baran, you mentioned that the hobbit man twitched to his left shoulder. Have you looked at his shoulder? Under his shirt?"



	Well, well : at least *one* elf he can understand : "Thought that too, Kamel of crimson. But no; didn't get the chance, forgot until I remembered..." Which leads to something he hadn't thought of before : "Can a thing of magic do that - the mark, the eyes - or do you need a *wizard*?"


Binder Fred, 2 days and counting.

Red camillia are Excellence and Steadfastness.


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 18, 2008)

Citadel of the Iron Crown story hour is up in the Story Hour thread. A bit pushed for time right now but I thought I'd let you all know it's up there.

I don't think we need to roleplay the decision to go into Mirkwood in the morning, Fred. I think we'll wrap things up here and then take it as read that at some point the discussion happens and the decision is made to go. This saves a lot of unecessary roleplay since everyone (seems to have) agreed with the plan.

Feel free, however, to complete Baran/Aranel discussions about the interrogation as already started. 

Soon I'm going to go ahead and start the new thread so all you guys have something to do. Let me know if anyone has anything they want resolved that I haven't addressed in this thread.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 18, 2008)

Aranel shakes her head in response to the first question. "My pressing business is unraveling this, and seeing what threat it all poses to the elves of Mirkwood."

She listens to Baran's musings about Lothlorien and nods. "A long way indeed. Have you heard of this 'Wirrel?' A river, perhaps..."

At the final questions, Aranel shrugs helplessly. "Maybe Thalion will know? I haven't made a study of magic...but in truth, I can't imagine one of the Istari doing something like this. It would be the grossest of betrayals of their very nature." She hesitates, then says, "But they are not the only powerful beings in the world."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 19, 2008)

<OOC: _Wasn't planning on a lot of roleplay, Have the whole thing wrapped up by tomorrow. I *was* hoping for a reply from Renau though, plus a few replies from everybody re Thalion's message :_

	"You saw some merit in there, did you Ul boy? A solution to our hobbit problems?" Never get the hang of elves.

<Response Ulfang?>



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Aranel shakes her head in response to the first question. "My pressing business is unraveling this, and seeing what threat it all poses to the elves of Mirkwood."



	"And *my* business is seeing the camp runs smooth." Baran bares his teeth, "A favor if I could, Aranel Amandil. Three hobbits wander the woods, maybe close by, maybe waiting, maybe gone. And you, you are of the wood."

<Response Aranel?>



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> She listens to Baran's musings about Lothlorien and nods. "A long way indeed. Have you heard of this 'Wirrel?' A river, perhaps..."



	"Unknown country, somewhere far south of where I crossed the Grey."



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> At the final questions, Aranel shrugs helplessly. "Maybe Thalion will know? I haven't made a study of magic...but in truth, I can't imagine one of the Istari doing something like this. It would be the grossest of betrayals of their very nature." She hesitates, then says, "But they are not the only powerful beings in the world."



	He's got a sinking feeling about it, frankly, heart thudding with ponderous dismay. "Prefer a mad dabbler with a few tricksy things... Going to *pray* for a mad dabbler with a few tricksy things." A pause, then : "How big is a balrog anyway?"


Binder fred, 5, 4, 3, 2...


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 19, 2008)

Aranel gives Baran a startled look at that question, then starts to laugh...then stops abruptly when she sees the question is in earnest.

"I...they're beasts of legend, Baran. I wouldn't have any idea. But I can't imagine that this 'Black Grendel' is something like that. Something like that would have no need of subtlety or guile...it would simply take what it wanted and set the woods aflame."

She shakes her head firmly. "You may as well ask if he could be a dragon!"

"As for the three escapees...I had already planned on looking for their tracks. Though if they have any woodcraft, they will have had ample time to cover them by now. We will see."


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 19, 2008)

I'll wait until this thread rolls off the front page of the forum before launching the next-day thread. I have two game threads active on the front page as it is and don't want to hog the list with three.

Presumably, everybody else will return once the new thread starts.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 19, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "As for the three escapees...I had already planned on looking for their tracks. Though if they have any woodcraft, they will have had ample time to cover them by now. We will see."



	"They tend to trip over things in the dark," jabs Baran with a darting look Handel's way. He starts pointing, two-fingered : "Ul, you'll be with her in case there's trouble. Aerec, you too. Be helpful, be polite, be everything I'm not. First light, here at the hut... If that'sss alright?" *He's* the one asking a favor after all.

<Response Aranel?>

	"Those two - those two we'll stash in the cold cellar for now. <I'm assuming we have one since it's hard to keep food for long without it.> We'll get to talking on the morrow," he assures Handel, though the hobbit doesn't look all that reassured actually. "Anything I forgot?"

<Response any?>

<Assuming not :
	"No? Let's do it then." And he grabs the male hobbit by the chair.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Aranel gives Baran a startled look at that question, then starts to laugh...then stops abruptly when she sees the question is in earnest.
> 
> "I...they're beasts of legend, Baran. I wouldn't have any idea. But I can't imagine that this 'Black Grendel' is something like that. Something like that would have no need of subtlety or guile...it would simply take what it wanted and set the woods aflame."
> 
> She shakes her head firmly. "You may as well ask if he could be a dragon!"



	"Yes.... well... You started it, as I recall." Elven laughter is a strange thing, really -- not of his world, not of this hut... Rather nice though, like a painting you don't quite understand.

<Response Aranel?>

Binder Fred, 1½...


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 20, 2008)

<OOC: Hey there all,
Last message before the big push. I'll be back on the first of the month or therebout, probably no e-mailing till then. 

I suggest Baran stay in camp for now and join up later, either when the group send a messenger back that they've found something (Gellion is going to be tagging along, right?) or at the Aerec dell (say Baran tried to find the place himself and happened upon it) or occupy himself in camp if the foray is fairly advanced by the time I get back. I leave it up to you guys.

Back IC :
	"Me? I'll be running the camp, of course, pulling up Ul and Aerec's share of the covers best I can. The horses are going to love me, the shaggy bah-" a look Aranel's way "- easts of burden."


<OOC: Baran will examine the scroll after Aranel has left for the night (where does she sleep anyway?). http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4293230&postcount=195

Binder fred, Blastoff!


----------



## Dlsharrock (Jun 20, 2008)

See you when you get back Fred. Have a good time


----------



## Fenris (Jun 23, 2008)

OOC: I am Joivk Searches (1d20+6=11) ]back[/URL] by the way, and will be up more. I have some responses and suspicions, though sadly, Thalion is outside with Kallo and cannot reply.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 23, 2008)

We're in a fluid sort of shifty timey wimey thing right now. You can probably assume Thalion's present enough to overhear.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 23, 2008)

Well then....

Thalion listens carefully.

"I think Black Grendel may be either a large orc or perhaps a troll. Most likely a lieutenant at the fortress in southern Mirkwood. 

Aranel notices that Thalion avoided calling the place by it's name.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2008)

Aranel gazes at Thalion inscrutably, then asks, "Have you heard of him before?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey there folks! Back from camping, sun-burned, mosquito-bitten and happy as a clam.  

Has there been some trouble on your side? I can see the new thread http://www.enworld.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4321806&postcount=1 but no player-posts in it (?). I'd also like to activate my "examine the scroll" bit. I was planning it after Aranel and Thalion have left the cabin, but if they want to stay for it Baran has no objections. Barring a personal/family/clan oriented surprise, Baran will share any info gathered with the others anyway.

Binder Fred, the camping god.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 4, 2008)

I didn't even see the new thread...

And Thalion never answered me...

Gah. How confusing!


----------



## Fenris (Jul 4, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> I didn't even see the new thread...
> 
> And Thalion never answered me...
> 
> Gah. How confusing!




Mostly because I was waiting for DL to tell me if I have heard the name before.


----------

